# Official ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 thread !



## Stuge (Feb 6, 2011)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_rpf83AZ_NXs/TKNwZ96m54I/AAAAAAAAAaA/q6DbeuxNdQs/s1600/6-cricket_world_cup_fixtures.gif


*www.niharsworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/World-CUP-2011-Mascot.jpg


Schedule 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5211/5420774209_c0d600d0f9_b.jpg

ICC World Cup 2011 Schedule | International Cricket Fixtures | Cricket Schedule | Cricbuzz.com​


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for creating the thread.
I voted for nobody as I will like to see India win the WC for Sachin(he deserved to be in a WC champion squad for gods sake) but at the same time I won't like to see India win for the captain. Yea, I know I sound like a traitor but I said what had in my mind.


----------



## azzu (Feb 7, 2011)

I would Love to See India winni'ng WC and Sachin Lifting the Trophy , 
i also Feel SA and ENG have Strong Chance ..


----------



## Baker (Feb 8, 2011)

of course india want to win.... 

but am giving fair chance for SA


----------



## himangshu (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Australia will win the world cup this time. They are in good form right now as they have defeated England 6-1 in the recently concluded ODI series.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 8, 2011)

well my heart says India, but there are more deserving teams also. Anyways I am keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle. India should win WC this time.


I am surprised to see, someone voted for Pakistan also? Is this poll open to public too, I mean non-members?



Edit: Nope, it is not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2011)

INDIAAAA INDIA.......
INDIAAAA INDIA.......

will win this trophy for sure....


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 10, 2011)

Please god let India lose...I need people supporting to Indian Football than Cricket...


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 11, 2011)

IronCruz: You make me speechless...how would India losing World Cup increase football support? It is not like that we have been winning WC all these years which helped increase  cricket-popularity in India!!! People will watch Cricket even if team India wins or loses. You made an illogical point


----------



## himangshu (Feb 11, 2011)

@gagan007:
well said!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2011)

best of luck India!

Win it for the little master.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thumbs up for India!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

It has begun.


----------



## R2K (Feb 19, 2011)

it looks like PPl are not really excited abt ICC world cup as they were  excited abt the FIFA world cup last year .....Atleast not in Kerala

And I think India will win the cup but the whole country was hoping this for last 2 worldcups and u saw what happened with them....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

Oops..it has started!!! 45 boring days


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

I was more excited about the Hockey World Cup.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Oops..it has started!!! 45 boring days



This.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

ico said:


> I was more excited about the Hockey World Cup.



me too.


----------



## R2K (Feb 19, 2011)

When will Ppl of India start supporting other games like football and hockey?
I really started hating this stupid cricket with the start of IPL...


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

R2K said:


> When will Ppl of India support other games like football or hockey?


Hockey is more popular in the states of Punjab, Haryana and among the tribals of Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Orissa.

Cricket as a sport doesn't even come close to Hockey and Football. No idea why Indians like it. Hockey used to be our passion. We were never this crazy about Cricket before the WC 1983 win. A year ago, Pakistan had defeated us 7-1 in the Asiad 82 final. May be that's why? Privatisation of BCCI has also helped Cricket. IHF and its politics fu(ked hockey.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2011)

India have done great batting against Bangladesh

V.Sehwag- 175
V.Kohli-100*

370/4



Bangladesh are 77/1 in 9 overs


----------



## skippednote (Feb 19, 2011)

4 people have voted for Pakistan  They got bashed by england yesterday.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

R2K said:


> When will Ppl of India start supporting other games like football and hockey?


When the same amount of *HUGE* financial and managerial backup starts to support those Games. 


R2K said:


> I really started hating this stupid cricket with the start of IPL...


Me too. I especially hate how the so called BIG BRANDS of India are giving away their money to the retired players/celebrities of other countries and ours too. Can't believe how a country waste that much money when more than 50% of people is still jobless.
Absolutely Idiotic.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

er that's not the country who blows that money. It's the corporates which do for more market image.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2011)

..and with the support of the Govt. No one can _Waste_ such big money without Government's consent, do one?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 19, 2011)

Why would companies need government's consent to sponsor players/teams? Certainly you can't expect the government to keep tabs on that


----------



## Piyush (Feb 19, 2011)

where are  kenya and ireland in the options
they are the dark horses


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Liverpool_fan,ithehappy and ico, I understand you guys do not like cricket, but please do not spoil the fun for lesser mortals like me, who love cricket, by posting in this thread. A humble request.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

Piyush said:


> where are  kenya and ireland in the options
> they are the dark horses




Kenya made it to semi finals in 2003 world cup, FFS.

They qualified in the qualifying matches.. so, they made it.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 21, 2011)

England also deserves a mention. They have beaten Australia in Ashes. They are high on confidence. I suspect they could also spoil India's chances..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Liverpool_fan,ithehappy and ico, I understand you guys do not like cricket, but please do not spoil the fun for lesser mortals like me, who love cricket, by posting in this thread. A humble request.



You understood wrong. I like Cricket. but I don't like way too much media involvement, 3-4 channels showing a same match, which is not meaningful. I hope you got my point


----------



## azzu (Feb 23, 2011)

Gotta Say Netherlands Gave Quite a Good Headache to England in last match


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 23, 2011)

^I was really surprised by their performance.

Ricky Ponting looses his cool too easily.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Ricky Ponting looses his cool too easily.



rightly said mate...this news just came in:




> No one can match the Australians in throwing tantrums and skipper Ricky Ponting proved it further, giving the 2011 World Cup its first major controversy.
> 
> Ponting is likely to face an ICC disciplinary hearing following an incident in which a TV was damaged in the Australian team dressing room during a World Cup match against Zimbabwe in Ahmedabad on February 21.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks for creating the thread.
> I voted for nobody as I will like to see India win the WC for Sachin(he deserved to be in a WC champion squad for gods sake) but at the same time I won't like to see India win for the captain. Yea, I know I sound like a traitor but I said what had in my mind.



I feel the Same........
I love the *LITTLE MASTER* be the man behind the *WC 2011* win by *INDIA*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 23, 2011)

i was seriously supporting holand
they gave a superb show


----------



## azzu (Feb 23, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> According to a team spokesman, Ponting threw his groin protector into his bag but it rebounded out and collided with the TV, causing the damage.



I Have played lot"s of club matches But haven't seen (or used) a groin protector that hard which cud actually cause damage (or break) a LCD tv while rebounding ..
gotta be one hard Guard

Kenya Vs Pak

in initial batting overs of kenya they looked like they could give a tough competition to pak
especially the way they defended Akthar's bowling
But at last they go down in vain

So we have first 5-wick haul of World cup the Pak captain himself Shahid afridi


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

West Indies vs RSA

West Indies batting has almost collapsed. They were 100/1 
but now 142/4

South Africa have stepped up their bowling.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 24, 2011)

SA is going to win this match. It is obvious, right. But cricket is a game of surprises 

So WI are all out for 222, which is a meager score on these grounds


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2011)

An Excellent knock by My Fav player ( A B De Villiers ) takes SA to victory
so looking forward for aus Vs kiwis Tommo


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

rooting for kiwis tomorrow


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

India vs England on Sunday should be great.


----------



## azzu (Feb 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> rooting for kiwis tomorrow



+1 
------------------


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> So WI are all out for 222, which is a meager score on these grounds


Flat pitches in the subcontinent are killing Cricket too. I like to see a contest between bat and ball.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

^ India and Australlia practice match was perfect contest between Bat and Bowl.


----------



## azzu (Feb 25, 2011)

NZ: 84/6 in 20.4 ovrs

nz bleeding ...
another one-side'd match ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

whats happening? All World cup matches are almost one sided! Except Englands.


Only a miracle can save NZ now.


----------



## Baker (Feb 25, 2011)

all the matches are boring like hell......


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Only Indian cricket team has the ability to make any match interesting. If they bat first and score huge, they will allow the other team to get a big score too (even if they play against Kenya).
If they bat second, they will play till last ball keeping all cricket fans on  their toes 

Now winning or losing is just a matter of chance


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2011)

Baker said:


> all the matches are boring like hell......



You gotta have some patience to see Cricket


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ not true at all. Cricket fans think the same about Hockey/Football.

New Zealand have been raped.


----------



## Baker (Feb 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> You gotta have some patience to see Cricket




i used to watch whole test matches like ashes some 5-7 years back... and i still remember all the macthes of 96/99/03 WC....

but now all these macthes looks sh$t....  dont know change happend to my attitude or cricket....


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Run-wise, the matches have become more and more interesting. More sixes and fours. The time which you are talking, 250 used to be an impossible score to make, let alone chasing it and win the game. Nowadays (after Twenty-20 format has gained popularity) a score of 300 too does not guarantee you a win. Maybe you have lost all the interest in cricket.


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> *Run-wise, the matches have become more and more interesting. More sixes and fours.* The time which you are talking about 250 used to be an impossible score to make, let alone overcome and win the game. Nowadays (after Twenty-20 format has gained popularity) a score of 300 too does not guarantee you a win. Maybe you have lost all the interest in cricket.


Flat pitches in the subcontinent have also contributed to this. India has been scoring too many 350+ lately at home. People like sixes and fours. Curators make pitches for batsmen. Bowlers can't do anything.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

and Australia wins the match by 7wkts in 34 overs


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

New Zealand are just sh!t.


----------



## Baker (Feb 25, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Run-wise, the matches have become more and more interesting. More sixes and fours. The time which you are talking, 250 used to be an impossible score to make, let alone chasing it and win the game. Nowadays (after Twenty-20 format has gained popularity) a score of 300 too does not guarantee you a win. Maybe you have lost all the interest in cricket.



but those are time .... i feel people were watching cricket madly....
in my village... if we go outside during WC time.. everybody will be discussing abt cricket only..

but now nobody is that much serious..


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

umm I agree with you on this point...moreover that and cricketers were also serious about playing those days. nowadays its more of a tamasha with IPL jazz and all.cricketers have become poster boys for cola companies and other products..


----------



## Baker (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ thats the point... and match fixing scandals happened in 2001 also has some affect


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ not true at all. Cricket fans think the same about Hockey/Football.



Maybe, but no Hockey or Football match will go on for 7-8 hours. So patience is definitely a factor here. 


Baker said:


> i used to watch whole test matches like ashes some 5-7 years back... and i still remember all the macthes of 96/99/03 WC....
> 
> but now all these macthes looks sh$t....  dont know change happend to my attitude or cricket....


Absolutely same here. I still remember I cried on 96 WC Semi Final at Eden, I watched every single match on 99, and also in 2003, but then it's .....


gagan007 said:


> Run-wise, the matches have become more and more interesting. More sixes and fours. The time which you are talking, 250 used to be an impossible score to make, let alone chasing it and win the game. Nowadays (after Twenty-20 format has gained popularity) a score of 300 too does not guarantee you a win. Maybe you have lost all the interest in cricket.


That's the problem there. I don't like 350-400 runs been scored in an innings. 


gagan007 said:


> umm I agree with you on this point...moreover that and cricketers were also serious about playing those days. nowadays its more of a tamasha with IPL jazz and all.cricketers have become poster boys for cola companies and other products..


FU(K IPL. That's it  
From the day IPL has started True Cricket and Cricketers are DEAD.  and Fans too


----------



## Baker (Feb 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Absolutely same here. I still remember I cried on 96 WC Semi Final at Eden, I watched every single match on 99, and also in 2003, but then it's .....



me too.. after SF.. next day whole my village was in same mood.. 

but knowing all those was part of fixing add my anger...  many matches of 96-99 wc was fixed....


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 26, 2011)

England preparing to fu(k us with short pitch balls.......... and now Veeru was injured....


----------



## azzu (Feb 26, 2011)

That was a Gem of a match between Bangla and Ireland 
it didnt get to the wire but still 
best match of the WC so far i wud say
shafiul , Its good to see a bangla bowler getting late (reverse) swing in the last 15 ovrs


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

waiting for tomorrows match
Stuart broad vs yuvi


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

India have won the toss and selected to bat first.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah Mr. Lottery is out, Sachin and Gautam both now batting, lovely to see two classy cricketers batting, one will go on for a biggy for sure 
Eh, Gambhir out, should've cut that ball, anyway good knock.
Sachin 100. Yeeeeesss. Awesome innings, absolutely brilliant, master class.
Oh no, Master is out. Wat a knock. He was going for a 200 surely


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

target set 339
decent one


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2011)

i thought Yuvi didnt bat to his True potential
i think its better to send pathan little early..
alas 337 a good score


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> target set 339
> decent one



Maybe but considering India's bowling..hmm, I ain't sure!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

thats true
but lets hope for the best
and not to forget we have many part time but good bowlers


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

India 339/10 @ 49.5 overs

S.Tendulkar- 120
G.Gambhir- 51
Y.Singh- 51
M.S.Dhoni- 36(of 24 balls)


England need 340 runs to win @6.8 RPO

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

England need 57 runs
in 39 balls

Zaheer just took 2 wickets in 2 balls!


Go India!

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

another wicket by Zaheer! This time of Paul Collingwood. Bowled. Offstump out of the ground!

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Bhajji gets his first wicket. Matt Prior OUT


----------



## Baker (Feb 27, 2011)

match is tied...... any way england played well..

dhoni should have left zaheers over for last...


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh! What a match it was.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2011)

Baker said:


> match is tied...... any way england played well..
> 
> dhoni should have left zaheers over for last...


England should've won it comfortably , they panicked , which is great for us. and Dhoni, I always expect that dumb type of decision from him , can't believe how he bowled out both Zaheer and Harbhajan! At the end of the day, we are lucky to get 1 point and Sachin's fantastic innings at least got something


----------



## azzu (Feb 27, 2011)

Alot disappointed i must say..sachins and zaheer's hard work goes in vain..
i agree england should have won it comfartably.but alas it the match turned 180 degrees in zak's over..

That final ..Short run (munaf and zaheer's) really made a difference


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2011)

who was Man of the match?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

^^Strauss

and am very disappointed


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 28, 2011)

disappointed too...

with the man of the match decision..


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

not with the man of the match decision
MOM was absolutely right,Strauss was outstanding
disappointed with the match result


----------



## Neuron (Feb 28, 2011)

and disappointed with Ian Bell's LBW decision.Why wasn't that given out?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

exactly
even after reviewing it


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 28, 2011)

England played well, I think they deserved to win. Indian team is only good in batting. I think they have learnt a very important lesson yesterday that even those singles could become expensive even if you have a huge total. Had they done the kind of fielding they did after 40th over all game long, England would have found it hard to break into 300 even..
It was little disappointing but a great game nevertheless


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2011)

No question of India winning the WC unless they change their bowling and fielding. Besides Raina, Sachin, Kohli and Yuvi there are not a single fielder who could be compared to world class fielders  and as per bowling, Bhajji and Zaheer are great, but still I think Ishant was a great bowler and I miss Irfan too, the Batting is great however, but still I doubt the reliability of the Batsmen. Let's see how they perform in the upcoming games


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

nothing is wrong in bating line-up
we have one of the best line-up
its bowling and fielding that sux
the comeback of ashish nehra will add some hopes

did anyone remember 2003 world cup match vs England
Nehra made them cry
6 for 23
its his best bowling figures too


----------



## azzu (Feb 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> did anyone remember 2003 world cup match vs England
> Nehra made them cry
> 6 for 23
> its his best bowling figures too



i agree.. but i cudnt see some spectacular wickets in that spell of 6 wicks..just sick batting and getting struck on pads on every straight swinging balls and edging "away" balls by English team ,, no offence to nehra he bowled great line..
there's gautam and sachin too who field well..
but our fast bowlers are worst fielders in the team (read "MUNAF")
india now gotta really bend their backs to qualify for next stage


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2011)

azzu said:


> india now gotta really bend their backs to qualify for next stage


That sums it up


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 2, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> England played well, I think they deserved to win. Indian team is only good in batting. I think they have learnt a very important lesson yesterday that even those singles could become expensive even if you have a huge total. Had they done the kind of fielding they did after 40th over all game long, England would have found it hard to break into 300 even..
> It was little disappointing but a great game nevertheless



Nevertheless, it was an exciting match. One sided match could have been boring. 
The problem with Indian Team is that *they are so used to T-20* that they do not have enough stamina to play through the full 50-50 over innings.
They just need Good Stamina and Body Language. 
The whole team looked so pessimistic and pale when Strauss was thrashing with his runs.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 2, 2011)

@The Conqueror: Wow buddy..that's exactly what I think. I think fitness is a big factor here. Moreover, fitness also come to secondary if you have the attitude and passion. Remember how well they fielded in last over saving all the singles. That should have been since starting. Anyways...this is now a thing of past. I am sure Dhoni and team have learnt their lesson..


Hey I just saw someone posting on FB that India won first T-20 World Cup (under Dhoni's captaincy), while earlier match was won with tie-breaker (against Pak). Similarly in IPL also, Chennai Super Kings won after having tie with King's 11...so this could be Dhoni's year 
Just a hunch


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

India will win


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 2, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> India will win



Really?? After the way they played on Sunday against England?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif @ England


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Ireland for the world cup!!!!11


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 2, 2011)

2 votes for England


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2011)

Ireland's win today proves just one thing, how hard it's gonna be, England, a really good team now defeated by Ireland, who outplayed them. So it's clear how India needs to prepare themselves for the upcoming fights 
India has a great batting lineup, but it needs to be proved as they will be tested hard


----------



## Baker (Mar 3, 2011)

all are fixed guys.....


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

First the Netherlands guy, then this Ireland guy. Two centuries, by two minnow teams against England.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2011)

Baker said:


> all are fixed guys.....



Hmm


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

how did Ireland beat England if India cudnot?
Fishy


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cricket is very uncertain game fellas. And please refrain from making sensational claims like all the matches are fixed 

If it is Pakistan in question, I surely agree. Our players already earn so much from advertising that they never need that kind of money 

England players have very high ethics so I do not believe they are into fixing. As a matter  of fact I am in awe of England after the grace with which they have played Sunday's match against India. They do not sledge, they do not stare the batsman or block his way on pitch, they do not try to force empire for any specific decision, so very unlike Australia.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

Indian pitches are not at all meant for bowlers.... there used to be time when scoring 270 was very difficult now teams are easily scoring 330


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2011)

Fast bowlers precisely, spinners can take advantages after one innings done coz the pitch will be cracked and they'll just put the ball on that crack


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

India must win vs RSA

we were too lucky to draw with England.


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 3, 2011)

i think the bowling of england is screwed up for the time being


Just like the indian bowlers(not zaheer Khan )


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 3, 2011)

lol ireland pwned england...wat a match


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Baker said:


> all are fixed guys.....



*files.sharenator.com/jesus_facepalm_facepalm_jesus_epic_demotivational_poster_1218659828_Facepalm_collection-s640x682-82175.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

Baker said:


> all are fixed guys.....




poora maza hi kharab kar diya
meh....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

A
quick overview of the numbers that
matter in the India versus Ireland
encounter

Stats Preview: India v Ireland


----------



## Baker (Mar 4, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *files.sharenator.com/jesus_facepalm_facepalm_jesus_epic_demotivational_poster_1218659828_Facepalm_collection-s640x682-82175.jpg



soon or later everyone will come to know the truth......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Baker said:


> soon or later everyone will come to know the truth......



Innocent unless proven guilty.


----------



## Baker (Mar 5, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Innocent unless proven guilty.



in india cricket is protected by all multi national corporates.... so tough to bring the truth.......


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

are you jxcess?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 5, 2011)

Baker said:


> in india cricket is protected by all multi national corporates.... so tough to bring the truth.......


Why would corporates support the betting Mafia? Care to explain.
If this is "match-fixing",  then I will say so is the team whose crest you're bearing on your avatar while getting thrashed 4-0


----------



## Baker (Mar 5, 2011)

i didnt say any particular matched fixed or not.... i was saying generally......

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Why would corporates support the betting Mafia? Care to explain.



if you remember the match fixing scandal happened during 2000-01..... even though it started in a bang..... during that time all those ads where cricketers acting their sales came down drastically....  

 one day all the news related to fixing  vanished from all media suddenly... from tv,newspapers...etc am not saying corporates having direct involvement in fixing but they are trying their best to hide from people for sure.......


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

I dont think the world cup is being fixed


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

Baker said:


> in india cricket is protected by all multi national corporates.... so tough to bring the truth.......



Baked.... Burnt.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2011)

Krow said:


> Baked.... Burnt.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Too much with this fixing issue. I think it better be stopped immediately.

I think Baker shouldn't be given that rudeness here. He is right with this, "in india cricket is protected by all multi national corporates.... so tough to bring the truth....... ", and we all know how much capable a multi national corporate is to avoid media in this matter.
I ain't supporting Baker and also not rejecting him, but I think the discussion about this fixing issue should be stopped.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok guys, this is supposed to be the *Official ICC World Cup 2011* thread and not *Is ICC World Cup 2011 Fixed?* thread.

*ithehappy* is spot-on with his post. This fixing discussion should be stopped.

Dhoni wins toss and elects to bowl.
Ireland 1/1. Zaheer gets wicket on 4th delivery of the match.  
For live scores visit *here*.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Ireland- 11/2


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

India is losing it. wtf bowling?!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Ireland taking singles and building partnership.

Ireland- 86/2

21 overs done.


----------



## Baker (Mar 6, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Too much with this fixing issue. I think it better be stopped immediately.
> 
> I think Baker shouldn't be given that rudeness here. He is right with this, "in india cricket is protected by all multi national corporates.... so tough to bring the truth....... ", and we all know how much capable a multi national corporate is to avoid media in this matter.
> I ain't supporting Baker and also not rejecting him, but I think the discussion about this fixing issue should be stopped.



thats what my point.. ok let stop this... PEACE...

watch SA vs ENG thats more interesting...

the sad part here is foreign spinners are shining in indian pitches.. where our over hyped spinners struggling....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Ireland 134/4

Chawla struggling.

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




> watch SA vs ENG thats more
> interesting



very interesting!

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




> thats what my point.. ok let stop
> this... PEACE...



Lets enjoy the Sport instead of talking about the dark side.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Ehh..I missed O'Brien, he failed today, was wishing that sparkling batting from him. Btw- From where did this Alex Cusak learn that type of spoon shot? , he played twice for boundary against Yuvi now.


----------



## Baker (Mar 6, 2011)

SA need 9 runs from 3 overs with 2 wickets left......

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

ENG won.................


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

Mr. Lottery is out.


----------



## Baker (Mar 6, 2011)

Team india is not bleeding blue...... they are sh$ting blue....


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 6, 2011)

yusuf pathan rocked! awsome sixes


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Indian team plays according to the opposite team and runs scored. They always make the match interesting till the end, which is scary sometimes. 
Anyways a win is a win.

by the way, yesterday one Irish player was given out by the umpire even though ball was more than 2.5 mtrs away from the stumps, while in match against England Bell survived the same situation because of same reason. I think BCCI's arm-twisting worked here which came after Dhoni criticized the decision (and in turn was criticized by an ICC official)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

Yusuf Pathan is just awesome!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 7, 2011)

Seriosly india need to improve...i see uncertainity of world cup win for india mostly cos of bad bowling


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yusuf Pathan is just awesome!!!



Don't say it yet, wait for the match against RSA, he'll be tested there


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> Don't say it yet, wait for the match
> against RSA, he'll be tested there



damn!

Seeing Indias recent performance and the table of group b, I am more than a little scared if we can pull it off against RSA.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2011)

I think even if India lose a match or two it might be good. For eg, *Suppose *if England can beat Australia then ->
And If the Semi final schedule is like this:
Group A (1st) vs Group B(1st)
So if Eng tops the rankings of Group B and Aus tops A
so perhaps Aus can get eliminated.

I might be wrong about the semi and quarter final schedule and fixture but this is the probability that the rankings within a Group are Very Important.

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

Nevertheless, a good team can win in any situation.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 7, 2011)

@The Conqueror: whoa man, even I am counting on these calculations. Call me overoptimistic but I am seriously hoping that somehow Australia, Pakistan and South Africa are eliminated so that India gets to face England in the final


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

well, if Sachin wasn't playing his last WC, I'd have loved to see Ireland and Netherlands winning the WC.

Ireland deserve the test status now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> India gets to
> face England in the final



why? England are NOT weak. I just hope India dont have to face Australlia in any of elimimator games..

India - Pakistan game would be great. It will send TV ratings off the charts. 
Pakistan are in a RAMPAGE and India have to play their best to stop them.


----------



## azzu (Mar 8, 2011)

Wanted To see twist in the Pak vs nz match at end..
while razzak and gul were batting..
but alas Ross make sure'd that they dont go too far away


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

Ross Taylor just exploded today. NZ were 100 in 25 over but due to his fireworks ended at 302


India vs Ned tommorow. Men in Blue should win easy.

Their real match against RSA.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 9, 2011)

Men in Blue openned bowling with Spinners.... UV and Chawla pickd one each and Ned 70/2 in 20


----------



## Baker (Mar 9, 2011)

ico said:


> well, if Sachin wasn't playing his last WC, I'd have loved to see Ireland and Netherlands winning the WC.
> 
> Ireland deserve the test status now.



who told you.. this is sachins last WC... 

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

india won... not convincing though...

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

and reached QF.....


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I too do not think Sachin will be able to maintain fitness to be able to play next World Cup.

India played badly against Netherlands yesterday. I mean come on being world cup favorites and been on top of the charts (not lost a single match yet) you should have been on the top of smaller teams. With such attitude I do not know how much far can Indian team go.


I second ico, Ireland have came long way to this. They deserve a test playing status.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

real match coming this weekend
hope we win


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2011)

India v RSA !!! Gonna be BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HOppe the best for India!


----------



## asmi18 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pakistan is the favorite in this world cup 2011 and inshAllah Pakistan will win this world cup 2011 easily..:C_ironic:


Neo Cricket Live| Football Highlights


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 10, 2011)

the way Srilankans are playing against Zimbabwe, they will cross 350 easily.
Current score 215/0 in 35.1 overs


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

thats why i hate them
they dont have sportsman spirit 
they should play according to the opponents


----------



## Baker (Mar 10, 2011)

Piyush said:


> thats why i hate them
> they dont have sportsman spirit
> they should play according to the opponents



you mean indian style of playing....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^yup


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2011)

England  A gift which keeps giving


----------



## azzu (Mar 12, 2011)

Take a bow for Shafiul..(Fortune favours the Brave)
he has been key player in both the Wins of Bangla


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

agnipariksha today


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2011)

Every one say your prayers. I gotta felling that we are going to lose this match.


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> England  A gift which keeps giving


Next WC's format.

Each country plays against England. Those who win go through and those who lose go back home. Each match will be a thriller. And those who tie can think of stop playing this stupid sport for a while.


----------



## azzu (Mar 12, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Every one say your prayers. I gotta felling that we are going to lose this match.



+1 here...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't India already in the Quarter final? So what's the importance of today's match?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Isn't India already in the Quarter final? So what's the importance of today's match?



Because the Rankings within a group are important as they decide the quarter final fixtures.


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

So far so good. Sachin is the master as always.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Just wow, it's Sachin again, it's 100 again. Absolutely masterclass innings as always. I can't believe how much will we miss him in future, but I think his partner Gautam has that potential, very good knock for his 50 too. Two wonderful batsman at their very best, nice to see


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2011)

avg batting score in a D/L match is 320 on this ground
lets see what comes next


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

Ehh..Sachin is out, Now Gautam !!! This batting Powerplay stuff killed the good batsmen.

Yousuf out.
Yuvi out, that's it. That's why you need to have an experience batsman till the finish but not a pinch hitter. Now 350 is looking far away.....
Now Virat, oh god!!!
Bhajji out, now that's why I said that Indian batting line up is NOT RELIABLE.
Who is there upon whom you can rely? Beaides Sachin, Gautam, Virat and Yuvi who is there? NOBODY is the answer.
Shewag- He is lottery, Dhoni- I don't count him as a Cricketer, Yousuf- He can put the ball outta ground but that ain't the only sign of a good batsman and forget about last 4/5 tail enders.

That't it, all out.
India- 197/1 after 30 overs
India- 296 All Out after 48.4 overs.

*Now with this kinda Batting I can't even day dream that India going any forward, just add their Awesome Bowling and Fielding performance, well 'Inception' wouldn't be made.*

I am SHOCKED.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Oh RSA made it by too hard effort while they could have won much earlier. Anyway, India is DONE for the WC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

What a bunch of twats this team is. Nehra is fvking useless. Entire mid order batsmen are gobshites.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 12, 2011)

SA won the match by 3 wickets.(2 balls remained)


----------



## Neuron (Mar 12, 2011)

Even Sachin would have bowled much better than Nehra


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2011)

Overrated bunch of twats.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 12, 2011)

Dhoni should have kept Harbajan for the last over! And Nehra really f**ked up in the last over.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Dhoni should have kept Harbajan for the last over! And Nehra really f**ked up in the last over.



Harbhajan was available to bowl wasn't he? Poor decision by Dhoni. But this is a best time to learn and move on.


----------



## Goten (Mar 12, 2011)

I love Dhonis wife.....Jaata hun uske ghar milne uski bivi se.

Peace~~~!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 12, 2011)

Goten said:


> I love Dhonis wife.....Jaata hun uske ghar milne uski bivi se.
> 
> Peace~~~!



you are unbelievable. Stop making fun of other's beebis


----------



## Rahim (Mar 12, 2011)

Goten said:


> I love Dhonis wife.....Jaata hun uske ghar milne uski bivi se.
> 
> Peace~~~!


When you have Alyssa-Miller so close, why go to dehaati's wife? 

Peace>>???


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 13, 2011)

Dhoni won't mind


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2011)

Now idiots will crawl out and say, "Sachin is not a match winner." 

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------




> Yendulkar is not unlucky. His slowing down of the game for his century's when he is in 80s & 40s is the actual problem. This selfishness sends a wrong morale on the rest of the players. 90% of the cheap Indian minds can't understand the psychology of whats happening.





> Tendulkars century slow down is the culprit
> Slowing down of the game for Tendulkars century & Gambhirs 50 which happened simultaneously is the real cause of trouble. Dissatisfaction of the middle order when the top order play in selfishness is creating havoc for India. Yuvraj was showing his uneasiness in Pavillion when the game slowed down for Tendlkars 100 & Gambhirs 50. Same thing happened with England as well. India can come out of this only after the God Tendulkars personal record culture and few others also follow the same self records. Compare this to South Africa's scoring, it was a team play. Tendulkars initial scoring rate was actually due to a supremacy complex when Sehwag was scoring more than hin. Tendulkar showed his real colour when he reached his 80s. SA could dominate this weakness of India. This is why India can't win the world cup when Tendulkar is playing. Personal





> Personal record culture of India started by Gavaskar and mastered by Tendulkar ruined Indian cricket. Middle order & lower order of India feels & act as they don't have any role and get dejected when Tendulkar consumes all the middle over balls and gives the firefighting overs to them. This happens only with India. India was short of 30 runs with England in the previous match the same way.





> Senior quota Sachin demanded power play from captain
> 
> Rest of the story we all know.





> Tendulkar Centuries are Jinxed, he is a ghatee
> 
> The moment Tendulkar hit a century, I knew that India will not win the match. Sure enough we lost it. Tendulkar is a ghateee, and, therefore, totally useless for the nation, just like all other ghates.
> 
> As long as this ghatee midget is in the team, India can't win the WC. So our best hope is in 2015.





> Selfish Sachin
> 
> Yes, Tendulkar is selfish. He scores centuries to satisfy his selfish motives. Look at the other selfless players. They throw away their wickets all the time and hardly score centuries. Tendulkar has to learn from other players by being un-selfish and throw away his wicket as they generally do. He should not bother about whether India gets to a big score or not. Just get out as soon as possible as his other un-selfish team mates generally do. Selfish Tendulkar please, try to get out as soon as possible so that India does not cross even 150 runs.





> ths the only thing we differ on...we only have different viewpoints and for tht u call me STUPID N RICKSHAW puller...thts just show ur class.when u differ on something u discuss tht with ppl not curse them...so grow up..my problem with Sachin is whenever he is close to a milestone he put it in front of team's interest..many many examples..u remember when Dravid declared him on 196 not out in test against Pak..many many times...Why didnt i said tht abt Sehwag,zaheer,Raina or Kohli...AGAIN i dont go for personal record ..for me team matters more...if someone want personal recoreds go for individual sports like tennis,athletics,chess etc etc...the real gems to me r LARA,GILCHRIST,SEHWAG,INZI,RAINA,TAYLOR,RYDER,PATHAN,HAYDEN,WATSON..U knw they also have records but not like Sachin coz they never care about their personal milestones otherwise who knows..thx





> sachin should learn from players like sehwag, strauss, ross taylor (who all did not stop after getting their record century) that you have to continue even after century(record)-for-the-match. his SELF before TEAM attitude has cost us for last 2 decades and will cost us as long as he is playing





> selfish sachin cost us the match
> 
> another criminal inning from Sachin. Again we are in trouble because of this selfish innings. look at other batsmen who completed the century in this wC. sehwag, ross taylor,strauss etc they carry on from there and add as many as they can. not for sachin, no sir, another century another record-for-the-match and again he gets out without considering TEAM INTEREST. he got his first 40 runs in 24 balls. after that he added only 71 runs in the next 77 balls. not even 1 run per ball. again putting the batsmen to follw under pressure. again messing up the innings of sehwag and gambhir. sachin should have carried on allowing the new batsman to get set and increase the tempo. but he got out again to a bad stroke.
> 
> ...


Hilarious stuff.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

i've notice one thing
the match in which sachin hit a ton,india lose since last couple of years


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 13, 2011)

> sachin as i said simply upsets the balance of the team




if this is what is discussed in this thread,rename this thread to 'Im dumb and I like to comment bullsh*t' thread 

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




Goten said:


> I love Dhonis wife.....Jaata hun uske ghar milne uski bivi se.
> 
> Peace~~~!



best comment of the thread


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

Goten said:


> I love Dhonis wife.....Jaata hun uske ghar milne uski bivi se.
> 
> Peace~~~!




but u are just GOTEN
u should be at least Goku/gohan to go there for *that* purpose


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i've notice one thing
> the match in which sachin hit a ton,india lose since last couple of years


Another one. 

Sachin's century has nothing to do with the rest of the team's performance. 267/1 and then 296 all out. What were they smoking in the pavillion?

Did you see Virat Kohli's throw to Zaheer in 49th over? He couldn't throw to Zaheer's hand from 3 metres away.  Cost us Peterson's wicket. Sachin's century led us to that total, but poor team performance let us down. And Bhajji should have bowled the last over. I mean he was the strike bowler. Taken 3 wickets already. Why not bowl him?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

Krow said:


> Another one.
> 
> Sachin's century has nothing to do with the rest of the team's performance. 267/1 and then 296 all out. What were they smoking in the pavillion?
> 
> Did you see Virat Kohli's throw to Zaheer in 49th over? He couldn't throw to Zaheer's hand from 3 metres away.  Cost us Peterson's wicket. Sachin's century led us to that total, but poor team performance let us down. And Bhajji should have bowled the last over. I mean he was the strike bowler. Taken 3 wickets already. Why not bowl him?



i'm also not saying that it was sachin's fault
he did his part pretty well

what i just noticed is that whenever (most of the times since last couple of years) he hits a ton the rest of the team becomes so sure that they  will win this match and forget to play their part
they think Sachin as the sole savior and ultimately miss their role in the team

and yeah..same thought
bhajji should have been brought for the finale
bad decision


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Sachin played his part as a batsman. Respect to him. He's been doing that for two decades. Buck up rest of the team


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2011)

It was really hilarious to watch the post mortem for this match on some channels.
How these same people were praising Dhoni like anything before this match!
How times change? Dhoni will soon realise.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Dhoni should have kept Harbajan for the last over! And Nehra really f**ked up in the last over.



Nehra should be banned from ODI matches 
he is always the match loser....dnt knw how to bat (always get stumped)
or how to bowl....


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

I second Zangetsu will full heart. Never liked that guy's bowling. Since saturday I have been receiving smses abusing Nehra in full swing. Can't post them here for obvious reasons.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Well, obviously Zaheer should have bowled that last over and 49th over should be given to Harbajan, no matter what Zaheer will not throw away runs just like Nehra did.


----------



## Baker (Mar 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Well, obviously Zaheer should have bowled that last over and 49th over should be given to Harbajan, no matter what Zaheer will not throw away runs just like Nehra did.



thats what everybody feeling.. But dhoni also need to feel the same.... 

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

and Bangladesh is going to win against Netherlands so they will be having 6 points ..... 
and england has to win against West indies otherwise Bangla will reach QF..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Baker said:


> thats what everybody feeling.. But dhoni also need to feel the same....





He's saying in press meet that he has two options left, Nehra and Bajji. but i go with Nehra, like that. LOL, he should've planned it by 47th over itself...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

And Y Dhoni is not utilizing Ashwin...
I wud say...send Nehra back home(always injured so rest @home)
& use Ashwin...


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2011)

well, I don't bloody care whether we win or lose.

But it's the last over ffs and the other team needs 13 runs to win. Who the hell gets hit for a four and a six in the first two balls??

PS: Radio commentary.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

ico said:


> well, I don't bloody care whether we win or lose.
> 
> *But it's the last over ffs and the other team needs 13 runs to win. Who the hell gets hit for a four and a six in the first two balls??
> *
> PS: Radio commentary.



Even i don't care whether we win or lose, (I know we don't have enuff good bowlers so cannot expect this team to win WC), but who the hell will give 14 runs in 3 balls? Even worst bowler in Kenya would've done some great job here IMO.


----------



## Baker (Mar 14, 2011)

dont worry guys.... we have still time to see
dhonis helicopter shots...... , sewags uper cuts..  ,and harbhajans doosras...

Fu(k those ads........................


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ Post it here... Best place to vent your anger.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/121515-teasing-irritating-worst-tv-advertise-9.html

BTW No need to wait, we know they are not going to help the team if person like Nehra is there in the team...


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nehra, Chawla and id possible Yusuf Pathan should be given some rest. After this tournament it wouldn't be bad if Dhoni is given rest too so that he can work hard towards advertisements.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Nehra, Chawla and id possible Yusuf Pathan should be given some rest. After this tournament it would be bad if Dhoni is given rest too so that he can *work hard towards advertisements*.





I agree. Very hard to see him popping up in all advertisements, except the Napkins and condom ads....


----------



## Baker (Mar 14, 2011)

actually he himself dont know.. which are the ads he acted....


----------



## azzu (Mar 14, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Nehra, and Yusuf Pathan should be given some rest. .


+1 for this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I agree. Very hard to see him popping up in all advertisements, except the Napkins and condom ads....


de ghuma ke


----------



## Baker (Mar 14, 2011)

@LFC-Fan
OT-- u got a WTF signature.... lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> de ghuma ke



sure....  guess that's what we are doing here..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

India will win the WC and Nehra will hit a six at the last ball!
If the above happens I will upload a naked pic of mine and a Full HD video on internet


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ If that happens, i'll propose to Rakhi....


----------



## Baker (Mar 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> India will win the WC and Nehra will hit a six at the last ball!
> If the above happens I will upload a naked pic of mine and a Full HD video on internet



then i will kill nehra....


----------



## azzu (Mar 14, 2011)

Baker said:


> then i will kill nehra....



Soon Everybody will kill you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ If that happens, i'll propose to Rakhi....



You secretly do like her, it seems. Don't you


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You secretly do like her, it seems. Don't you



I don't want to put my nude pic, rather i'd do that with my sheer guts (You might know how much i hate her, coz you are also victim of the Rakhi ka Swayamnwar thread... )

This is the utmost torture i can give for myself....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't want to put my nude pic, rather i'd do that with my sheer guts (You might know how much i hate her, coz you are also victimtroll of the Rakhi ka Swayamnwar thread... )
> 
> This is the utmost torture i can give for myself....



vamsi was having nice time those days


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> vamsi was having nice time those days



Very nice time, 1M and saving moeny..... ROFL, i still can't forgot that thread where he is pawned by his cousin girl....


----------



## XTerminator (Mar 14, 2011)

> If the above happens I will upload a naked pic of mine and a Full HD video on internet



that'd be a nice way to drive some fools to suicide 
what has the world come to 

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




> Behind every successful batsman, there is Kamran Akmal. But in front of them is Ashish Nehra


----------



## Neuron (Mar 14, 2011)

I was wondering if Nehra is on TDF


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

XTerminator said:


> that'd be a nice way to drive some fools to suicide
> what has the world come to






XTerminator said:


> Behind every successful batsman, there is Kamran Akmal. But in front of them is Ashish Nehra


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2011)

Jo Harte huay match ko jitade usse Baazigar kehte hain...
aur Jo Jittay huay match ko hara de usse Ashish Nehra kehte...

I have wasted my saturday on this losing match instead of dat I wud have played FarCry 2 
Mannn this game is so long.....7hrs playtime but progress is still 16%


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember in a very close match Ashish Nehra bowled very tight and helped us win. Though I'm not sure how many years ago that was. And I think it was against Sri Lanka.
I think the biggest mistake commited was not scoring more than 300.


----------



## azzu (Mar 15, 2011)

^ also against pakistan where nehra defended' 7 of the last over..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ When he is in the form? Now he is playing matches between injuries, so that he can get hurt badly and rest for next couple of months....


----------



## Baker (Mar 15, 2011)

South africa is struggling against Irish...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Looks like another Surprise Irish chase.... I have to go early to watch Irish winning...


----------



## Baker (Mar 17, 2011)

OT:

Couple silent in bed.Wife thinks :Why is he not talking to me?Is he thinking of another woman?Does he like someone else? Is he seeing someone? Don't I appeal to him anymore? Are wrinkles showing on my face? Is he trying to dump me? Is he now finding me ugly? Have I put on weight at the wrong places? Is he upset with my nagging? WHY IS HE UPSET? 
Husband thinks :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
WHY the hell did Dhoni give d last over to nehra


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Baker said:


> OT:
> 
> Couple silent in bed.Wife thinks :Why is he not talking to me?Is he thinking of another woman?Does he like someone else? Is he seeing someone? Don't I appeal to him anymore? Are wrinkles showing on my face? Is he trying to dump me? Is he now finding me ugly? Have I put on weight at the wrong places? Is he upset with my nagging? WHY IS HE UPSET?
> Husband thinks :
> ...





I cannot control laughing..


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 17, 2011)

too good Baker...that's reality


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2011)

@Baker- Freakin awesome


----------



## azzu (Mar 17, 2011)

Alas Eng wins..
was hoping to see Bang in quaters ....
Dramatic game here..


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

Cricket legend Shoaib Akhtar is set to retire.

[youtube]4_NsFh-Z4aE[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^

master blaster


----------



## Krow (Mar 17, 2011)

England deserve to be in quarters. They are an erratic team, which to me makes them the X-factor team. On their day they can beat Ind, SA, Aus, etc. or else they may even lose to Canada. I want surprise results in the world cup.


----------



## azzu (Mar 18, 2011)

Shoiab's retring after the WC
i'll surely miss seeing him bowling
in 4th or 5th over of his spell the way he runs up to the crease..tired in sweat with high breath...but still bowling 140-50...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Cricket* legend *Shoaib Akhtar is set to retire


----------



## Neuron (Mar 18, 2011)

azzu said:


> Shoiab's retring after the WC
> i'll surely miss seeing him bowling
> in 4th or 5th over of his spell the way he runs up to the crease..tired in sweat with high breath...but still bowling 140-50...



Wonder how he feels when that ball goes to the boundary.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 18, 2011)

Krow said:


> England deserve to be in quarters. They are an erratic team, which to me makes them the X-factor team. On their day they can beat Ind, SA, Aus, etc. or else they may even lose to Canada. I want surprise results in the world cup.



Well to be really honest I don't think if Bangladesh would have made it to Q/F it would have been able to beat any side even if its New Zealand. I don't think the other group team whoever had to play game against Bangladesh would have taken that match lightly.

So I agree with you that England deserves to be in the quarters.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 18, 2011)

Baker said:


> OT:
> 
> Couple silent in bed.Wife thinks :Why is he not talking to me?Is he thinking of another woman?Does he like someone else? Is he seeing someone? Don't I appeal to him anymore? Are wrinkles showing on my face? Is he trying to dump me? Is he now finding me ugly? Have I put on weight at the wrong places? Is he upset with my nagging? WHY IS HE UPSET?
> Husband thinks :
> ...




We, the INDIANS love cricket that much..

Can't control ourselves laughing...


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Well to be really honest I don't think if Bangladesh would have made it to Q/F it would have been able to beat any side even if its New Zealand. I don't think the other group team whoever had to play game against Bangladesh would have taken that match lightly.
> 
> So I agree with you that England deserves to be in the quarters.



Yeah, the Bangladesh side is not good enough yet. But they have improved over the years. Still a long way to go for them.

Shoaib Akhtar and legend.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 19, 2011)

what a match pakisthan vs australia!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2011)

toady is our match
but i honestly don't want India to win
because if India win this match, they are going to play with Australia in the semis clash

so i want India to lose so that they play with Srilanka in the quarters


----------



## Neuron (Mar 20, 2011)

No need to worry about Australia.They aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 20, 2011)

Overpaid pricks can't even play 50 overs.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's not even funny any more.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 20, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Overpaid pricks can't even play 50 overs.



Leave alone batting,they can't even appeal for a run out.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 20, 2011)

Seems like another bowling haul by indian bowlers. They are going to win. :shocked:


----------



## Garbage (Mar 20, 2011)

India WON! They gonna meet Australia in quarter-finals.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 20, 2011)

jab jitna hota he tab jit te nai
aur jab nai jitna hota tab jit te he


ab australia fadegi


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 20, 2011)

This Means India And Pakistan Both cannot be in Final . I wanted final Between India And Pakisthan.  
*legslip.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/india-pakistan-flags-2.jpg

With the group matches completed today, the fixtures and venues have now been confirmed for the knock-out stages of the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011.

The quarter-final matches will take place in the following order:

Match C Pakistan v West Indies in Dhaka on 23 March

Match E Australia v India in Ahmedabad on 24 March

Match F New Zealand v South Africa in Dhaka on 25 March

Match D Sri Lanka v England in Colombo on 26 March


The semi-final matches will take place as follows:

Winner Match D v Winner Match F in Colombo on 29 March

Winner Match C v Winner Match E in Mohali on 30 March


The final will be contested in Mumbai on 2 April.


----------



## Baker (Mar 21, 2011)

i dont understand the venues got changed or what...? so india will play in indian soil only...

good business ICC and BCCI....


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 21, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Seems like another bowling haul by indian bowlers. They are going to win. :shocked:



The batting is still in ruins!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

Whether Australia is a better team than India or not! India should believe that they can beat Australia. Look  at Pakistan nobody gave them any chance in the world cup and they ended up beating Australia. It's just about self belief. In the recent couple of years it's been easier to beat Australia as compared to beating them in the past when they had the champion players like McGrath, Gilchrist etc.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ I agree with you..but India have to practice a lot on Fielding to to get an historic win


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> In the recent couple of years it's been easier to beat Australia as compared to beating them in the past when they had the champion players like McGrath, Gilchrist etc.


True....Ponting is struggling to keep his Team in form


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys, do you think india, with the current form, deserve the WC?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

If you ask me.. no team right now deserves WC. Every team out there is just going bananas.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ LOL. Yes, vamsi. Everything is un-predictable. See the england, winning against SA and IND and loosing against Ireland, Bangladesh. WTF!!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 21, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Guys, do you think india, with the current form, deserve the WC?



Dude! I agree with you on this aspect but what makes you think the other contenders are better?
South Africa lost to England a match they should have won
Sri Lanka lost to Pakistan
Pakistan lost to NZ
Australia lost to Pakistan

None of these teams were convincing in their victories.



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ LOL. Yes, vamsi. Everything is un-predictable. See the england, winning against SA and IND and loosing against Ireland, Bangladesh. WTF!!!!


Agree with you on this


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 21, 2011)

India have to play their best to beat the Aussies


----------



## Stuge (Mar 21, 2011)

I have no good feeling about India after pathetic performance in group stages .World cup is over for me .

BE happy to see Tendulkar's Last ODI match


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ I guess he will play a few more series after the world cup to make this loss vanish from his mind....


----------



## Baker (Mar 21, 2011)

i believe this form is sufficent to beat aussie side....


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> If you ask me.. no team right now deserves WC. Every team out there is just going bananas.



ya every team has atleast lost a match on its way to QF 

This was not happening for the previous 2 WC


----------



## Baker (Mar 23, 2011)

pakistan domination against west indies...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Very poor batting by WI. Even netherlands would've scored better than WI.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys...Who will India or Australia ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys...Who will India or Australia ?



*www.goingwimax.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/india-flag-jpg.jpeg


----------



## Baker (Mar 23, 2011)

so 10 wicket victory for pakistan.....


----------



## azzu (Mar 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed..


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys...Who will India or Australia ?



*INDIA*

*INDIA*

*INDIA*

my heart, soul and my mind (what not?) says........


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

We have to get over that final overs syndrome. Else, it will be us who will be getting whacked.


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

I took a day off from the office to watch the match 
Super excited


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm getting a bad feeling about this one


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

My mind is telling Australia will win, but let's see


----------



## Baker (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm australia batting first... it will be tough for india


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

Zaheer will be the key to victory.

He's a legend for me, imho.

Ashwin needs to make sure that he doesn't get spanked. Else the game is all but over.

You should never get hit for a four on the last ball. Spoils a very good over.

wtf?? again a four off the last ball.  Ruins the whole pressure ffs.

Need to avoid these boundaries. ffs.

I was expecting a six. 

Seems like Watson has figured out.

Are fours and sixes easy to hit? I can't even touch the ball when I bat.

Good over by Bhajji.

What a delivery by Ashwin. Watson is OUT!!!

Ponting coming in. I hope Bhaji gets him in the first over.


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bajji rocking....

one of my all time best rivals on field* "Ponting-Bajji"*


----------



## Baker (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm we should not loose the game at any stage...


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 24, 2011)

Baker said:


> hmm we should not loose the game at any stage...



100 crores of hearts pray the same thing....

We won't..
Enjoy the match yaar.....


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't Munaf learn to bowl properly? Why always short balls?

haha Munaf.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

he'll probably get banged today


----------



## Baker (Mar 24, 2011)

match is swinging away from indian bowlers..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Haddin is out. Guess spinners doing fair job here, but still match is in Aussies side....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, the nerve of this team unbelievable, when Haddin got out there was no pressure on Clarke or Ponting, no panicking, that's great.
Halfway over, 115-2. If Australia score 300+ runs, which of course they will do then all depends on our batting, especially on the shoulder of Little Master


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

Above 300 - we are screwed up badly
Below 300 - Extremely screwed...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Last overs will be exciting. Aussies have to score 115 runs in last 10 to reach 300. Lets see if they can reach it or not. If Munaf continues bowling like that it will be easy.
Nice weather here 

Aus- 260, this will be an interesting match till the end.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2011)

261 to win. Come on lads.


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

Shacky start by India to say the least


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

India 67/1, 13 overs. Sachin is in great touch, atm it's India's match


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2011)

Tendulkar's 94th fifty.


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

Tendulkar out  :'(
This is disaster


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2011)

ffs....
Need stability here


----------



## himangshu (Mar 24, 2011)

Tendulkar is out. Now thats not good.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sachin did his part. He was looking kinda tired, don't know why! Anyway, Virat and Gautam are two good batsmen, if they could manage a 70-80 runs partnership, then Ponting will need new set of chewing gums


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 24, 2011)

100 comes up for India! India can and should win it.



ithehappy said:


> Sachin did his part. He was looking kinda tired, don't know why! Anyway, Virat and Gautam are two good batsmen, if they could manage a 70-80 runs partnership, then *Ponting will need new set of chewing gums *


Well said!


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

75 % of the match is over and still the match is as unpredictable as it was before the start of the game. 
That's some high class cricket for ya


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Now this is bad,Kohli just gifted his wicket , what was the need for that kinda shot while they were going so smoothly !


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

Irresponsible, really irresponsible shot from Kohli.
Runs were coming easily..why the shot!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Well played Gautam, good 50, now he just needs to carry on, Yuvi vs Johnson will be a good fight.


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

Game is slowly swinging in India's favour....They just need to keep their cool when Seamers return (and in the powerplay  )

WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!
Did he fix the match or what??????
Height of Stupidity   :X


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

How on earth is this happening! Oh god...a hat trick of miscommunication and finally out, bizzare and unbelievable.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2011)

fvck off Gambhir


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

we're losing the plot now.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Dhoni out, great catch by Clarke, though you can't rely on him. Who is your money on now?


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats how Dhoni plays "for the country"...what the ****!!!
Puts all the pressure on India...
raina is the last relaible batsman left


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2011)

ahh f***...i am **** scared now....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yuvi is pumped up, come on.......


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 24, 2011)

2 good overs


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

game is coming in our hand nw,,


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7583/indianflag3.jpg

Revenge was due and we have done it. Team performance was the key, no individual big scores but 3 half centuries and good contribution by Raina did the job.

India vs Pakistan Semi Final


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2011)

Yahooo


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 24, 2011)

India vs Pakistan in the semis!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 24, 2011)

delighted


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah now india v/s pakistan match shud b national holiday.. 
isn't it?


----------



## R2K (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
LOL thats right...


----------



## Neuron (Mar 24, 2011)

:Hyper Impulsed:


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 24, 2011)

What a match ... That is classic of all matches that i have ever seen. Yuvraj rocks


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ +1
What a game it was..Intense is the word to describe it


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

I am feeling great. When is the SF?


----------



## azzu (Mar 24, 2011)

An cracker of a Match ..Enjoyed every moment of it...
SF is on Wednesday i think


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Go India Go..........


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually yuvraj wasnt deserved to get in the WC team as he was in his worst form but dhoni said that he's good also as a bowler and now he justified his selection with his bowling n batting.He has risen to the level of a match winner.Actually this is the way to win a game.

2 more to go


----------



## Garbage (Mar 25, 2011)

So, semifinal is on Yuvi's home ground!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

I am pumped up.But, they have to stop doing this...

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/9434/19341020314157638104910.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

Man of the Match: YuvRaj
Man of Support: Suresh Raina..outperformed Yusuf Pathan....

Shiit no holiday on 30th..gonna watch the match in office canteen


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Especially raina did a good job. No attempt for a loft shot and finally when he got the chance, he hit a six. If it was pathan, i don't know what would've happened.

BTW Why we still have Munaf Patel. 7 overs 45 runs. Instead of munaf we can take Yusuf Pathan, one spinner+batsman.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Munaf Patel should replaced by another good pacer.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 25, 2011)

Where is Irfan Pathan? He is one of the good bowlers..Anyways yesterday's match was awesome...


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2011)

Guys anyone know of a good site from where we can download this match highlights? Preferably the one telecasted by Star Cricket?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

my friends predictions came true
he said that raina and yuvi will be at crease at winning moment

and his rest predictions:
S.A. vs NZL-->S.A.
SL vs ENG-->ENG
india vs pak-->india
SA vs ENG-->ENG

and i really dont want to declare the final outcome


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> my friends predictions came true
> he said that raina and yuvi will be at crease at winning moment
> 
> and his rest predictions:
> ...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

i dont want to discuss anything about b**kies here


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

Spoiler



*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8207/19685719903673011973310.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

^^

awesome bro....just awesome


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img29.imageshack.us/img29/8207/19685719903673011973310.jpg





He sure wanted to do that, after all the arrogant speeches by him...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img29.imageshack.us/img29/8207/19685719903673011973310.jpg



*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 25, 2011)

@vamsi_krishna

Now where did you get that pic ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *img29.imageshack.us/img29/8207/19685719903673011973310.jpg



That's what I call an _ass-pounding_!!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 25, 2011)

sreeshanth should replace dhoni


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^If it was pathan, i don't know what would've happened



You cant simply write off pathan.Do you remember the match against south africa? while reina n pathan were in crees reina attempted big shot and got out.It was a crucial condition but pathan n harbhajan batted well to win that game.



gopi_vbboy said:


> sreeshanth should replace dhoni



Dhoni should be replaced asap with anyone else.Such a waste...But if india wins this WC, no one can touch dhoni's a$$


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Munaf Patel should replaced by Seeshanth


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

no munaf or shreesanth

nehra should be brought back
we need experience now


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> no munaf or shreesanth
> 
> nehra should be brought back
> we need experience now



Nehra is good pacer but shreesanth is not bad at all.Never forget shreesanth is wicket taking bowler


----------



## Baker (Mar 25, 2011)

lol.... south africa is loosing.............


----------



## eggman (Mar 25, 2011)

LOST!!
Chokers choked !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

Typical


----------



## azzu (Mar 25, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Nehra is good pacer but shreesanth is not bad at all.Never forget shreesanth is wicket taking bowler



And rungiving too (lots of them) 

BTW : a true Sree fan here....hope he'll be given a chance ..
but the semi's match is too big to experiment by taking sree..
i guess nehra will be in


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> my friends predictions came true
> he said that raina and yuvi will be at crease at winning moment
> 
> and his rest predictions:
> ...



Hey Piyush ur frnds prediction gone wrong..NZ won...
Octopus Paul wud make a gud prediction


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Octopus Paul wud make a gud prediction


He's dead


----------



## Baker (Mar 25, 2011)

india has to win against pak..... i cant imagine pak lifting cup at mumbai


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2011)

azzu said:


> And rungiving too (lots of them)
> 
> BTW : a true Sree fan here....hope he'll be given a chance ..
> but the semi's match is too big to experiment by taking sree..
> i guess nehra will be in



Yeah two of them are good for India


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

Baker said:


> india has to win against pak..... i cant imagine pak lifting cup at mumbai



Make me blind before that horrible scene


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey Piyush ur frnds prediction gone wrong..NZ won...
> Octopus Paul wud make a gud prediction



it was my friend's prediction
and that creature died before the WC finals


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Make me blind before that horrible scene



I have the same wish


----------



## azzu (Mar 26, 2011)

Baker said:


> india has to win against pak..... i cant imagine pak lifting cup at mumbai



that would actually be ...one of the most horrible thing to happen


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

Baker said:


> india has to win against pak..... i cant imagine pak lifting cup at mumbai





ithehappy said:


> Make me blind before that horrible scene





vamsi_krishna said:


> I have the same wish





azzu said:


> that would actually be ...one of the most horrible thing to happen



THIS wont happen
because Pak has to first beat us
and India have perfect record against pak at WC matches
India haven't lost a game till now against them
(makes me feel proud  )


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

SL beat ENG....as expected....but the way they did it is unbelievable....

ENG - 229/6 (50)
SL - 231/0 (39.3)

Tharanga - 102*
Dilshan - 108*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ man that was awesome. I watched that match and they way they did that was great. I have this feeling now that SL can beat NZ and even have the potential to grab the cup.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

> "Sachin will have to wait until after the World Cup for his 100th international century because we are not going to allow either him or any other Indian player to play a big innings," Afridi said.



Sachin show afridi what Indians can do!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2011)

piyush baba another prediction of ENG wining also gone wrong....
I hope the India wining prediction shud not go wrong....


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> piyush baba another prediction of ENG wining also gone wrong....
> I hope the India wining prediction shud not go wrong....



u still believe his.predoctions, lol. guess the final.will be between ind v sl or pak v sl. lets see who gonna lift the cup


----------



## Piyush (Mar 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> piyush baba another prediction of ENG wining also gone wrong....
> I hope the India wining prediction shud not go wrong....





furious_gamer said:


> u still believe his.predictions, lol. guess the final.will be between ind v sl or pak v sl. lets see who gonna lift the cup



those were my friend's predictions guys


----------



## Stuge (Mar 27, 2011)

Pakistan bowling and batting looks threatening /Dangerous .Indian batting is ok ,but bowling still sucks .


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Bowling and Fielding, both need to be improved. The way we field against Aussies were very good. Umar Gul is a fearing factor imo.
and about Sri Lanka, that match held in Sri Lanka, right? They are a completely different team when playing in their home soil but otherwise they are just damn opposite.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2011)

Stuge said:


> Pakistan bowling and *batting looks threatening* /Dangerous .*Indian batting is ok* ,but bowling still sucks .



Are you an Indian supporter or Pakistan Supporter?
I don't think even Ex Pakistani Players would admit that Pakistan Batting is threatening and Indian Batting is ok.
I guess it was a joke that you cracked.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

Stuge said:


> Pakistan bowling and batting looks threatening /Dangerous .Indian batting is ok ,but bowling still sucks .


  Nice joke 

what is this happening *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib9Ai9A7FBY

And what  the hell is *media* telling

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib9Ai9A7FBY


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Afridi to his wife: 'Begaum zara chai toh lana' 
wife comes and serves tea in a saucer
 Afridi: 'Yeah kya chai cup mein kyu nahi hai" 
Wife: 'Cup Tera Baap Dhoni Leke gaya hai, Abhi isi mein chai peene ki aadat daal do'.....hahahahhahahaah


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Afridi to his wife: 'Begaum zara chai toh lana'
> wife comes and serves tea in a saucer
> Afridi: 'Yeah kya chai cup mein kyu nahi hai"
> Wife: 'Cup Tera Baap Dhoni Leke gaya hai, Abhi isi mein chai peene ki aadat daal do'.....hahahahhahahaah



this joke came as sms to me but it ponting instead of Afridi


----------



## dsneih (Mar 28, 2011)

another crucial match .. hope india win on wed ...

about toomorows match .. SL is better position to win it ..


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 28, 2011)

Curiously waiting for the wednesday's match....

Intense than the *KARGIL* match btw PAK and INDIA


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2011)

NZ shud win over SL so that we will win cup


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

^^same thoughts here


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 28, 2011)

Even I am hoping for the same. 

BTW some news channel was showing Afridi saying (on Geo TV, a Pak news channel) that SL and India will play the finals!!! Great guy, what can I say 


One more BTW. All these times when India won over Pak in WC matches, I think that bookies also have some role to play. I am not underestimating our strength but Pak is no weaker team.

Moreover one more piece of news is making rounds that the match is fixed and India will lose, though it is unbelievable.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

lol, I had a dream today.

India made 261 in 50 overs with Sachin making 68 and Sehwag 92.

I woke up when Pakistan were about to chase.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Even I am hoping for the same.
> 
> BTW some news channel was showing Afridi saying (on Geo TV, a Pak news channel) that SL and India will play the finals!!! Great guy, what can I say
> 
> ...



No way that india will match fix n such crucial match.. If so, they are brainless idiots...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Even I am hoping for the same.
> 
> BTW some news channel was showing Afridi saying (on Geo TV, a Pak news channel) that SL and India will play the finals!!! Great guy, what can I say
> 
> ...



Even some of my frnd wer sayin match was fixed as heavy bettings is on india according some IT official

But i can't believe such things, may be they said to bet on pakistan  who knows...


----------



## limpness (Mar 28, 2011)

Pak team warned by Pak interior minister against match fixing.
Slap in the face.


----------



## dsneih (Mar 28, 2011)

we are good in batting .. and they are good in bowling .. if we tackle there bowling specially afridi and gul carefully then we can be on safer side ..

but we have history of loosing quickly in death overs .. things improved after inclusion of the raina ... he did great job in last match ...


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 28, 2011)

With current form (the way Indian team beat Australia) Pakistan is no biggie 



@ico: Please do let us know when you see the rest if the dream!

All the people around me have different opinions about this match which is really making me angsty 
Can't help it. Taking off on Wednesday though they have installed a big screen and projector for the match but need to watch it with calmness in mind at home...


----------



## dsneih (Mar 28, 2011)

agree the last match we were in best of our performance ..

but still .. we have seen in few matches where we lost 9 wickets in just 29 runs ..


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

IINW, we are very good at spin, where Pak excels. So i guess we can easily tackle their spinners but i don't know about the bowling. Coz Pak is too bad in batting and even to score a decent 200+ they are struggling (or it looks like to me )

ANd yes, the mess we are getting into during last mandatory powerplays need to be changed. Otherwise we'll end up loosing a simple match.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ I agree wih you!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, I had a dream today.
> 
> India made 261 in 50 overs with Sachin making 68 and Sehwag 92.
> 
> I woke up when Pakistan were about to chase.


arey yaaaaaar...
who woke you up?


----------



## azzu (Mar 28, 2011)

Its been discussion's , Arguments , hopes and alot ..on this much hype'd (mother of all crick games) Match..
dunno how the Players of two teams are coping with the pressure...
one has to lose at the end  (hope its not..-you know who- )


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

pointed out correctly azzu 
even I wonder how would Indian players feel when they come out to play in front of thousands of spectators which may include country heads too sometimes! Then another billion or so would be watching them on TV too.

BTW stumbled upon an interesting article 
*www.dnaindia.com/entertainment/rep...tan-says-numerologist-sanjya-b-jumani_1525494
Though I hate such guys who "make" predictions. If they come out correct they'd boast, if wrong they go into hiding. Just another random read.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

I think India should be able to win against Pak quite easy.



I just hope one of the teams dont play each other and match is one sided....will be quite boring...


TV ratings should burst for ESPN/Star

Finally I voted for India!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ I am getting crazier or are you posted something that no one can understand?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> ^^ I am getting crazier or are you posted something that no one can understand?


I think this cricket fever is getting me too.. btw my class 10 board has ended couple of hours back....probably getting crazy(me that is)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ 

I am conscious. I am conscious. 

BTW expecting NZ to win against SL. These poor guys never make it to final....


----------



## himangshu (Mar 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think India should be able to win against Pak quite easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't understand what you are saying. Plz write it in proper english.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Easy English-


India will win it easily against Pakistan

I hope match is not one sided



> BTW expecting NZ to win against SL.



Hope the same!!!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

NZ has won the toss so it should give them a headstart. I was hoping for them to win the toss and score around defend-able ~300.

Ohh man what cricket hysteria has grappled this country. In every corner be it bus, train, cafeterias, hotels, work stations people are talking crazy about cricket!
Sometimes I also feel that I am beginning to lose it! Just this morning I think I saw furious_gamer's name in orange/red! Now it is back to normal


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> NZ has won the toss so it should give them a headstart. I was hoping for them to win the toss and score around defend-able ~300.
> 
> Ohh man what cricket hysteria has grappled this country. In every corner be it bus, train, cafeterias, hotels, work stations people are talking crazy about cricket!
> Sometimes I also feel that I am beginning to lose it! Just this morning *I think I saw furious_gamer's name in orange/red! Now it is back to normal *



Added responsibilities will make me feel sad. So turn back to normal and tr0ll all over the forum... 

No man, nothing was happened as you said...

And yes, everywhere you can here experts commenting on matches. even in public toilets...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ here goes another wild prediction. Guys stop predicting and please post something to debate about..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ here goes another wild prediction. Guys stop predicting and please post something to debate about..



1. Will Sachin Tendulkar manage to get his 100th 100 tomorrow???
2. Will India win tomorrow???

Food for thought.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 1. Will Sachin Tendulkar manage to get his 100th 100 tomorrow???
> 2. Will India win tomorrow???
> 
> Food for thought.



1. Depends
2. Hope so


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> 1. Depends
> 2. Hope so



It could also be...
1. Hope so
2. Depends

Or...
1. Hope so
2. Hope so

Or...
1. Depends
2. Depends

Couldn't it???


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> It could also be...
> 1. Hope so
> 2. Depends
> 
> ...



Depends...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Depends...



Hope so.

  <-- I'm unaffected by your  



Anyways, NZ 68/1 in 18 overs.
Guptill 35*
Ryder 19*


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Murali gets a wicket!! Jesse Ryder


NZ- 69/2


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Hope so.
> 
> <-- I'm unaffected by your
> 
> ...



me 

New Zealand is doing the same mistake what England does in QF. At this rate, they will not be able to score a stupendous score or say, defend-able score.

@18overs 80+ will be good enough IMO...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see New Zealand winning this one 

They have to be SUPER carefull now


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ They will not, untill otherwise some miracle happens, like they hit 90 runs in last 5 overs against Pak.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

keep faith my friend  Ross is still out there. Although anything can happen


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> ^^ They will not, untill otherwise some miracle happens, like they hit 90 runs in last 5 overs against Pak.



I really want them to win. They probably havent ever got to World cup final...I wont they deserve it but they should win.




I feel India should win the cup. Tommorow's match is creating a HUGE buzzz. Everyone's talking about it. GO INDIA!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I really want them to win. They probably havent ever got to World cup final...I wont they deserve it but they should win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too much pressure on the teams, i don't know what will happen if india lose the match....


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

3 wickets down 
Ross is still there though


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> Too much pressure on the teams, i don't know what will happen if india lose the match...




I dont even want to think about it........lets just hope for the best.....

Sachin Tendulkar will be the saddest man if we lose I can say that much


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2011)

man....
srilanka is dominating

guptill wasted so many balls....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Gone!!!


New Zealand- 87/3


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> man....
> srilanka is dominating
> 
> *guptill wasted so many balls*....





thetechfreak said:


> Gone!!!
> 
> 
> New Zealand- 87/3



If he could've gone earlier, at least styris would make some more runs at thi stage....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> If he could've gone earlier, at least styris would make some more runs at thi stage....



I really like the game of Scott Styris.....his timing looks great.....


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah Sri Lanka is hammering em
if the world ends in 2012, tomorrow is the last Indo-Pak world cup match ever 
just sayin


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2011)

Lanka look pretty all clear to reach the final.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL.. Poonam Pandey is trending on twitter. She said she will strip on ground if India wins tomorrow's match.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 29, 2011)

One of the CM of Pakistan promises to give 25 acres of fertile land to Pakistani players if they win tomorrow.

I pity these set of 22 players who have been burdened with pressure and with the benefit of history, if Pakistan loses, these players might once again have to go to Dubai for their vacation rather than returning to their country. Our Indian fans are much better than opposition team (Kolkata-fans are an exception though).


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2011)

who is poonam pandey?
is she worth watching ?


----------



## azzu (Mar 29, 2011)

Piyush said:


> who is poonam pandey?
> is she worth watching ?



Indeed she is 

So , srilanka won d match..
it was matter of holding the nerves at the end
Murali's last Home match


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2011)

Pakistan's government announced a half-day holiday for today's match. Not so much going in indian govt. mind it seems.

Btw, guys. When you are watching the match, drop in at 

irc://irc.freenode.net/krow


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2011)

i think she is 32-28-36....bah....

btw do drop in at when the match proceeds
 freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) as vamsi said
or
 irc://calvino.freenode.net/?channels=krow


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Piyush said:


> who is poonam pandey?
> is she worth watching ?



I think she is sister of chulbul pandey....errrr..not sure


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

india batting first....
wtf!!! nehra in...ashwin out.... whyyyyy????? 
does dhoni want another IND-SA match??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

India won the toss bat first....oh no Ashish Nehra again....

No Shoaib Akhtar today....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 30, 2011)

wtf ashish nehra...idiots


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2011)

No akhtar. I like Akhtar Vs Sachin . Bad luck


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

^Its ok Sachin is sending em scampering all over the place


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Sachin and Gautam just can't pick Ajmal! Crap spinner he is. Sachin survived now 3rd time, that's not good


----------



## asingh (Mar 30, 2011)

I think God will score damn high today.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahh, lets hope that
Gautam out 
Sachin dropped again 
50.....Sachin


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 30, 2011)

sachin review part was great ...

thank go they didnt block this in my office 
Live ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Stream


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Virat out, 3 wickets down at the middle of the innings, this is certainly not good !

WTF? Yuvi bowled first ball. Oh no...
141/4


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2011)

ab to me last 10 overs hi dekhunga ....agar bache rahe to


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

As long as Sachin playing everything is possible , but gotta say Pakistani fielding is third class 

Sachin now dropped 3rd time !!! Survived 5th time !!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah Sachin ordered one of those Shani Raksha Kavach from Asian Sky Shop


----------



## limpness (Mar 30, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Yeah Sachin ordered one of those Shani Raksha Kavach from Asian Sky Shop



OMG i believe you.

Sachin safe 4th time  

Aww crap


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2011)

6th life for sachin. He is sure on a charm.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, can't believe what I am seeing 

Oh no, Sachin out, just 15 runs short of an unbelievable achievement.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally.. they managed to catch sachin's ball.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

its over :O spoken too soon lol but its a good thing cause Afridi just lost hisself a match


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

Completely 'effed' up batting by india....i don't know where else to vent my frustration...dhoni bats like a monkey...jumping all over the place and doing nothing...sachin forgot a thing or two about batting today...the rest is history...literally..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Unless Indian bowlers do some surprisingly stunning job prepare for Pak-SL Final, sad to say but it's the fact.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Dhoni out for 25
India 206-6


----------



## rishitells (Mar 30, 2011)

how can we solely depend on Sachin for winning  
dhoni is just an a$$hole... throw him out of Indian team


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

unbelievable...
and this was supposed to be an _exciting_ match...the _mother of all battles_...

[Gaurav screams]


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Dhoni should be replaced by Rahul Dravid. Even he can score better than him!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Dhoni should be dropped from team India....


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> ^^Dhoni should be dropped from team India....



Yes he should be replaced by Rahul Dravid.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Dhoni should be replaced by Rahul Dravid. *Even he can score better than him!*



Are you outta your mind? Comparing Dravid with Dhoni? Jeez...

Whatever word you use for Dhoni is not sufficient for him , he is not a cricketer but an entrepreneur with cricketer as a fake identity . I respect my shoes way more than him.

India- 260/9
Should be an easy chase for Pak batsmen, lets see still...


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Are you outta your mind? Comparing Dravid with Dhoni? Jeez...
> 
> Whatever word you use for Dhoni is not sufficient for him , he is not a cricketer but an entrepreneur with cricketer as a fake identity . I respect my shoes way more than him.
> 
> ...



Absolutely correct.He is actually playing an actor role in all advertisement in India.His batting technique not sound enough to play in international cricket.He should play gully cricket.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2011)

pak batting is not as strong
just take a look at the top scorers from their team
they all are below 300 mark

as we already know, this match was about india's batting vs pakistan's bowling


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2011)

Baah!!India is losing this one....if india wins,i am going to eat my own socks...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

& No Sixes in India's batting....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Baah!!India is losing this one....if india wins,i am going to eat my own socks...



Let's see.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 30, 2011)

260 !

Only nehra can save us


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 260 !
> 
> Only nehra can save us



lol..nice one...


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Are you outta your mind?* *Comparing Dravid with Dhoni? Jeez...*
> 
> Whatever word you use for Dhoni is not sufficient for him , he is not a cricketer but an entrepreneur with cricketer as a fake identity . I respect my shoes way more than him.
> 
> ...



Iam not outta my mind! As Dhoni is not scoring runs i thought Dravid would be a good replacement. And Dravid has scored more than 10000 in ODIs!


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 260 !
> 
> *Only nehra can save us*



 



himangshu said:


> Iam not outta my mind! As Dhoni is not scoring runs i thought Dravid would be a good replacement. And Dravid has scored more than 10000 in ODIs!



By reading my full post will get you the idea


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2011)

we need hemang bhadani,kaif back in the team....


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 260 !
> 
> Only nehra can save us


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 30, 2011)

we need quick wickets or i do not get to eat my socks...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Munaf gets Hafeez!!!! 70/2 !!!!!!!!!



Go India!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 30, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> 260 !
> 
> Only nehra can save us



By not playing


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Yuvi gets a wicket.. Shafiq I think

102/3!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Yuvi gets the fourth wicket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

going awesome.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn Yuvi misses a run out chance of Umar Akmal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

> Damn Yuvi misses a run out chance of Umar Akmal.




Bad miss


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2011)

Nehra has take wicket


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn 12 runs from Yuvi's last over. Now we don't need this!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2011)

Yuvi is hit for another six 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===================================================================

Umar Akmal bowled!!!! Bhajji does it!!!! Pak- 142/5


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Go India


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

Afridi needs to get out now.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Afridi needs to get out now.



Yeah i think Nehra will get him out!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

Bhajji did it 
yes!


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Afridi out. This is India's match now!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 30, 2011)

@ronnie, start searching your sock


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Afridi always gifts his wicket 
Can anyone tell me how this Pakistan reached Semi Final?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

Riaz gone


----------



## limpness (Mar 30, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Baah!!India is losing this one....if india wins,i am going to eat my own socks...



Got your socks ready?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2011)

Bhai logo We WON.congrats


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Baah!!India is losing this one....if india wins,i am going to eat my own socks...



Post it in youtube for sure. We need ze proof.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 30, 2011)

*de diya ghuma ke*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha haha


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2011)

Hureyy India in the Final....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Lets now complete the job by winning on Saturday, for Sachin's sake


----------



## sparx (Mar 30, 2011)

Why for Sachin's sake? The game should not be individualized.

Anyways  Yuoooooooohoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muuuuuuummmmmbai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2011)

Chak de INDIA


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2011)

sparx said:


> Why for Sachin's sake? The game should not be individualized.



Only for Sachin. 
Sachin > The Game of Cricket, Simples.


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2011)

limpness said:


> Got your socks ready?


 Yeah, he should keep his words.


----------



## himangshu (Mar 30, 2011)

Great match! Both teams played brilliantly! 

Anyways

Dhak dhak go India go!

Get ready Sri Lanka b'coz India is gonna beat u!


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2011)

still out of home. would reach home by 1 or 2am. aaj toh diwali hai. Everyone is celebrating in Delhi.





ico said:


> lol, I had a dream today.
> 
> India made 261 in 50 overs with Sachin making 68 and Sehwag 92.
> 
> I woke up when Pakistan were about to chase.


almost got the score right.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2011)

This win is for the people who died in 26/11 terrorist attack.....God Bless them....India is the best


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ +1


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Today 5 missed catches of Sachin proved decisive.

Raina's innings was great in the difficult conditions.



Go India!


----------



## limpness (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh hey would people update this thread if anyone finds out when Poonam Pandey will strip on the grounds.
Not that i care about it after India's spectacular win but....umm....it'll be kind of an icing on the cake so...ah......ahem....yeah


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

btw, Afridi gave a good post-match interview.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2011)

Players with Last World cup :
Ricky Ponting ~~ Out in Quaterfinal
Shahid Afridi ~~ OUT in Semi -Final
Muttiah Muralitharan  ~~ Will Lose in Final

Sachin Tendulkar  ~~ Win the world cup


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 31, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> This win is for the people who died in 26/11 terrorist attack.....God Bless them....India is the best



Ya its +1


----------



## way2jatin (Mar 31, 2011)

at last harbhajan took 2 crucial wickets and india now has to face the toughest team but i think they are now fully prepared 

Hope we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

During Drinks break or between overs A.R Rehmans 'Maa tujhe salam' song was played at stadium.
When the entire crowds chorus'Vande Mataram' was heard on TV that moment, I fell prowd .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> at last harbhajan took 2 crucial wickets and india now has to face the toughest team but i think they are now fully prepared
> 
> Hope we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*we will win*



thetechfreak said:


> During Drinks break or between overs A.R Rehmans 'Maa tujhe salam' song was played at stadium.
> When the entire crowds chorus'Vande Mataram' was heard on TV that moment, I fell prowd .



i second that


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

@Jaskanwar

why do you second?


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Jaskanwar
> 
> why do you second?


It means:
Kind of agree with that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreek i mean +1.

faun exactly same post timings


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

oh! Sorry guys my English is degrading a little..time to read some articles on English...

Ontopic- India should play Ashwin in final


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

ico said:


> almost got the score right.


sai me yaar 



ico said:


> btw, Afridi gave a good post-match interview.



totally agreed 
and he also used their tag line _*"the boys played well"*_-just like inzamam ul haq



thetechfreak said:


> India should play Ashwin in final


yes 
but i wonder who would be left out?



limpness said:


> Oh hey would people update this thread if anyone finds out when Poonam Pandey will strip on the grounds.
> Not that i care about it after India's spectacular win but....umm....it'll be kind of an icing on the cake so...ah......ahem....yeah



count me in


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> but i wonder who would be left out?



Every bowler bowled so well yesterday can't think of anyone to leave out


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> This win is for the people who died in 26/11 terrorist attack.....God Bless them....India is the best


errr....but what this has to do with cricket
not that i'm not a patriotic guy but let cricket be in its place (no offense of any type)


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> Baah!!India is losing this one....if india wins,i am going to eat my own socks...



how was the taste buddy 


he is not coming to back to this thread anytime soon 

@ico: waiting for your next dream buddy 

So it is realized by all that having Nehra/Munaf was indeed a good decision on Dhoni's part. Really lucky him. I was abusing Dhoni all over FB but then felt like foot in mouth by the end of the game. Both of them bowled exceptionally well. I hope we carry the momentum in *THE FINAL*


----------



## himangshu (Mar 31, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> at last harbhajan took 2 crucial wickets and india now has to face the toughest team but i think they are now fully prepared
> 
> Hope we win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We are gonna win!

I dreamt Sachin scoring 159
Ind- 385/6
SL- 358/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> We are gonna win!
> 
> I dreamt Sachin scoring 159
> Ind- 385/6
> SL- 358/10



India must play Malinga sensibly


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, I had a dream today.
> 
> India made 261 in 50 overs with Sachin making 68 and Sehwag 92.
> 
> I woke up when Pakistan were about to chase.



One hell of a dream. Man, were you one among those bet guys. or match fixing?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope India doesnt get carried away


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

India have made it to final..they proved that pakistan cannot beat them in WorldCUp...

Now I wanna see two things

1) Poonam Pandey runing naked on road...
2) Ronnie11 eating his socks...I hope he added sugar to dat...must be vomiting after the experience..But he is missing since post#458


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> India have made it to final..they proved that pakistan cannot beat them in WorldCUp...
> 
> Now I wanna see two things
> 
> 1) Poonam Pandey runing naked on road...



Eagerly waiting for that..... 


Zangetsu said:


> 2) Ronnie11 eating his socks...I hope he added sugar to dat...must be vomiting after the experience..But he is missing since post#458



may be he ate his socks and get admitted in hospital for suicide attempt...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2011)

nehra really saved us ...

any way india wins

but i still dont believe some thing happened like these

-why razaq was bowled out so simply by munaf...(looked as if razaq was giving up wicket)
-5 lifes for sachin
-why didnt pak take power play earlier..
-umar akmal was playing such stupid shots(to give catch to dhoni delibrately?)


----------



## Anorion (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha yeah since controversial topics leik terrorsim payback + match fixing were brought up anyone thought the ball behaved strangely when they got Yuvi's wicket? 
And yeah when Afridi came to bat I was almost rooting for pakistan, hoping he would go out and bash a few Indian fans or the umpire, or something.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

^^

Match-fixing visible to all @ this match. Everyone is throwing their wicket away in Pak? or does it seems like that to me?


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe it was pressure guys. When you have loads of pressure on your mind, you always under-perform. Though I do not deny that Pakistan Cricket team is capable of taking money to fix match but there are other reasons too for their poor performance.


BTW DNA reported that there was around Rs.20,000 crore on stake for this match! Anything can happen when such amount is involved


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Yes, butter fingers, as said by a commentator in EA Cricket 2002. Man, even my sister's 5 year old kid will do better than those guys.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 31, 2011)

@ gopi
you are simply out of your mind.



gopi_vbboy said:


> -why razaq was bowled out so simply by munaf...(looked as if razaq was giving up wicket)


You got no idea it was a wonderful leg cutter also with pace variation.Razq played it as a normal delivery and lost his wicket.



gopi_vbboy said:


> -5 lifes for sachin


None of them were simple catches.All were powerful shots and fielders are in pressure situation so can happen..



gopi_vbboy said:


> -why didnt pak take power play earlier..



Powerplay is taken only when batsmen have confidence.They didnt get a boundary for 13 overs how can they take power play in such a pressure situation? There would have been no difference if power play was taken as dhoni's fielding arrangement was almost like power play when seemers bowled.



gopi_vbboy said:


> -umar akmal was playing such stupid shots



complete wrong again here..he was the only batsman looked dangerous and his shots against youvraj were excellent actually he pressurised indians little bit.Nothing wrong for him to play big shots as there were batsmen yet to come behind him..also the rquired rate was shooting up

*Next time watch the match with a good attitude..*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> *Next time watch the match with a good attitude..*



Like you do? Those are points we feel suspicious? Not sure that they do match fixing and not sure they didn't. Simple.

Also, why would they loose wickets just like that at regular intervals. As you see, the ball doesn't even seem to be turned by munaf or nehra, but still they managed to get wicket? Don't we get little suspicious @ this point?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

arey hafa aane do yaar
i too admit this was not fixed


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually it was not 5 but 3 lifes for Sachin (stumping and LBW were not-outs), that too as ajai5777 said all of them were not simple catches. And under such pressure Indian sub-continent players are famous for mis-fielding.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2011)

dude i think you didnt see the match properly

had it been australia in this position...they wud easily sweep munaf n nehra...

you are talking of pressure....it was more on india...you see there are crores at stakes if india looses...

look at dhoni bravia  n royal stag ads every over...do you think he deserves this in this form?

i believe its by luck or god's grace we won



ajai5777 said:


> @ gopi
> you are simply out of your mind.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^
> 
> Match-fixing visible to all @ this match. Everyone is throwing their wicket away in Pak? or does it seems like that to me?



Have conclusive proof? If not then better stop this match fixing crap, PLEASE. 



furious_gamer said:


> Like you do? Those are points we feel suspicious? Not sure that they do match fixing and not sure they didn't. Simple.
> 
> Also, why would they loose wickets just like that at regular intervals. As you see, the ball doesn't even seem to be turned by munaf or nehra, but still they managed to get wicket? Don't we get little suspicious @ this point?


Wasn't Sachin and other batsman struggling when they were batting? Pakistan innings did mirror the Indian innings to a large extent. Good thing was we were given a blistering start by Sehwag, and Raina finished the innings well.
Our surprisingly sharp fielding was the difference, unlike the Pakis.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ball doesn't even seem to be turned by munaf or nehra, but still they managed to get wicket?




Nehra and munaf dont turn the ball as they are seemers and everybody has seen (who really watched the match) how nehra's deliveries were swinging in later overs.Munaf turned the ball to get razqs wicket as it was a leg cutter


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> look at dhoni bravia  n royal stag ads every over...do you think he deserves this in this form?


No and +2



gopi_vbboy said:


> i believe its by luck or god's grace we won


-1, don't agree.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> i believe its by luck or god's grace we
> won


 Pakistan's batting was bad


> 2) Ronnie11 eating his socks...I hope
> he added sugar to dat...must be
> vomiting after the experience..But he
> is missing since post#458


Ronny boy where are you?? A video on YouTube will be great.
A jpeg will also do.


> had it been australia in this
> position...they wud easily sweep
> munaf n nehra...


 Australlia got 50 overs pull,hook,sweep,drive,reverse sweep,late cut,etc but India still got them. India also had 50 overs to do the same. 
They just did it better.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> One hell of a dream. Man, were you one among those bet guys. or match fixing?


Why is that most of the time you talk about betting, matchfixing?


gopi_vbboy said:


> nehra really saved us ...
> 
> any way india wins
> 
> ...


Dude! Looks like you have not watched much of Pakistan games with other teams.  You are sounding as if Abdul Razzaq is some Jacue Kallis and Munaf Patel is some Canada bowler.
India lost so many wickets in most of their league matches during batting powerplay. Does that mean there was some thing fishy there as well.
Honestly, if you are a real cricket viewer you wouldn't call those stupid shots. Till Umar Akmal was there it looked Pakistan could take the game away from India. Except the ball which he got bowled out he played really good.



furious_gamer said:


> Match-fixing visible to all @ this match. Everyone is throwing their wicket away in Pak? or does it seems like that to me?


Brother did you happen to watch the match between NZ Vs SA and SA vs Eng?
You think those matches would have been fixed.


gagan007 said:


> Maybe it was pressure guys. When you have loads of pressure on your mind, you always under-perform. Though I do not deny that Pakistan Cricket team is capable of taking money to fix match but there are other reasons too for their poor performance.
> 
> 
> BTW DNA reported that there was around Rs.20,000 crore on stake for this match! Anything can happen when such amount is involved


Gagan. If you follow Indian Cricket I don't think you are talking sense by bringing up Match Fixing etc.


furious_gamer said:


> Like you do? Those are points we feel suspicious? Not sure that they do match fixing and not sure they didn't. Simple.
> 
> Also, why would they loose wickets just like that at regular intervals. As you see, the ball doesn't even seem to be turned by munaf or nehra, but still they managed to get wicket? Don't we get little suspicious @ this point?


Come on yaar. Just coz Nehra and Munaf bowl at lesser pace they don't become spinners. Ok. Atleast get your facts right. 
The problem with your suspicion is that it comes only when India is playing not when other teams are involved.


gopi_vbboy said:


> dude i think you didnt see the match properly
> 
> had it been australia in this position...they wud easily sweep munaf n nehra...
> 
> ...


Gopi does Dhoni decide when the ad should come or does Royal Stag decide when the ad should be telecast. Dhoni is not responsible for the timing of the ad and his poor batting. Is he?
Did you see the shot Micheal Clarke played in the match against India. WoW what a sweep shot it was?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Why is that most of the time you talk about betting, matchfixing?



Just a wild thought.... 



ajayritik said:


> Brother did you happen to watch the match between NZ Vs SA and SA vs Eng?
> You think those matches would have been fixed.



Yes, i watched. And those are some good performances. But when INDvPAK involved, it does matter a lot of money, that we all know. Don't hide that truth bro. 



ajayritik said:


> Come on yaar. Just coz Nehra and Munaf bowl at lesser pace they don't become spinners. Ok. Atleast get your facts right.
> The problem with your suspicion is that it comes only when India is playing not when other teams are involved.



Didn't get you....



ajayritik said:


> Gopi does Dhoni decide when the ad should come or does Royal Stag decide when the ad should be telecast. *Dhoni is not responsible for the timing of the ad and his poor batting*. Is he?
> Did you see the shot Micheal Clarke played in the match against India. WoW what a sweep shot it was?



Accept the first but, how can you say that he is not responsible for his poor batting? Ofcourse, he is responsible bro.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> Just a wild thought....



There is no betting..I am sure.


----------



## Baker (Apr 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is no betting..I am sure.



no betting....  20k crore betting happend for the india pak match...  just google it..

and if u meant match fixing .. , no proof.. and no one is gonna get the proof also...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> no betting.... 20k crore betting happend for the india pak match... just google it..
> 
> and if u meant match fixing .. , no proof.. and no one is gonna get the proof also...




I mean there is no match fixing...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

I request to all TDF users to change their profile pic to indian flag if India wins the WC 2011 for @least 24hrs


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ You could've posted that earlier. BTW SL looks in damn form and the chance is like 70-30 (SL-IND). Yes, if we don't manage to get wickets at regular interval or score 300+ and try to maintain a good RR, then it's our day. Otherwise, they'll simply swipe you away from the ground.

I still cannot imagine SL lift the cup in Indian soil.... God don't make it happen...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ You could've posted that earlier. BTW SL looks in damn form and the chance is like 70-30 (SL-IND). Yes, if we don't manage to get wickets at regular interval or score 300+ and try to maintain a good RR, then it's our day. Otherwise, they'll simply swipe you away from the ground.
> 
> I still cannot imagine SL lift the cup in Indian soil.... God don't make it happen...



Buddy this type of comments about Pak defeating India was also made by others & u also..lets wait & watch


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope India wins the World Cup and make history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Buddy this type of comments about Pak defeating India was also made by others & u also..lets wait & watch



Pakistan's case is different, they were too good in bowling but struggled a lot in Batting. But these guys are too good in both and take the top 4 batsman, three of them occupy the slot. Apart from Pak and Aus match, they seems to doing good in all matches. As you said, lets wait and watch


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> Pakistan's case is different, they were too good in bowling but struggled a lot in Batting. But these guys are too good in both and take the top 4 batsman, three of them occupy the slot. Apart from Pak and Aus match, they seems to doing good in all matches. As you said, lets wait and watch




Getting nervous...I just hope the Men in Blue pull it off and win the cup after 28 years.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Getting nervous...I just hope the Men in Blue pull it off and *win the cup after 28 years.*



Ah.. I am quite in hurry. I want them to win the cup this year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Pakistan's case is different, they were too good in bowling but struggled a lot in Batting. But these guys are too good in both and take the top 4 batsman, three of them occupy the slot. Apart from Pak and Aus match, they seems to doing good in all matches. As you said, lets wait and watch



Doesn't matter if its SriLanka or Australia in the Final vs India....
Indian Team have to do it..its like now or never (@least for sachin) 

Well India will have two plus points..
1) Home ground Mumbai
2) Lots of Lots Fan Support on the ground


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Well India will have two plus points..
> 1) Home ground Mumbai
> 2) Lots of Lots Fan Support on the ground



India had the same plus points in 1996 too, when we lost to SL in the semi-final. Home ground Kolkata (Eden gardens) and even more fan support. Eden can house 1 lakh fans IIRC.

Match fixing rumours are crap.

SL is the better side. Only a disciplined bowling performance will see us through. The famed Indian batting lineup has so far been ineffective as a unit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> India had the same plus points in 1996 too, when we lost to SL in the semi-final. Home ground Kolkata (Eden gardens) and even more fan support. Eden can house 1 lakh fans IIRC.



1996 was a different condtion bro....2011 is different 

its now a MSD Team which has won 20-20 WC


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Post it in youtube for sure. We need ze proof.



ahh crap...ok will do so..give me few days to wash my socks first


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> ahh crap...ok will do so..give me few days to wash my socks first



Here comes the legend....u must be thinking y u said dat statement....
& now any new statement for SL vs India match if india wins 

there is no bond paper signed on ur commitment so no worries


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2011)

hope dhoni makes atleast 100 tommorow


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

@gopi_vbboy: u always make sarcastic comments


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 1, 2011)

^ no bro...hope he gets in form...thats wat i meant


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 1996 was a different condtion bro....2011 is different
> 
> its now a MSD Team which has won 20-20 WC



Yeah and it is against a Sangakkara team which just demolished England and comfortably defeated New Zealand. Not to be underestimated at all.

Their batsmen are performing better than ours. And their bowling has been good too. Only place where we win is very strangely... fielding. SL were erratic against England.

One thing going in India's favour is the bowling. We have been disciplined against Australia and Pakistan.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hope dhoni makes atleast 100 tommorow



may be chances are there
dhoni's 183 were against srilanka 
i would love to see them poop their pants again


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> Yeah and it is against a Sangakkara team which just demolished England and comfortably defeated New Zealand. Not to be underestimated at all.
> 
> Their batsmen are performing better than ours. And their bowling has been good too. Only place where we win is very strangely... fielding. SL were erratic against England.
> 
> One thing going in India's favour is the bowling. We have been disciplined against Australia and Pakistan.



No doubt dat SL are in form...but remember dat Pak were also in form in bowling..but how sehwag changed their bowlers economy rate (spcl Gul)


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

hehe yeah. if somehow we get Dilshan and Tilakratne early on and maybe Sangakkara later on (am I hoping too much  ), it will be smooth sail 


BTW how many of you think we should bat first?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> hope dhoni makes atleast 100 tommorow


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

So Nehra will be sitting outside but they say that Gautam will be playing. Does that mean Raina will be out too?


----------



## himangshu (Apr 1, 2011)

If India wins the world cup, then i think no one can touch Dhoni's A$$!

But if *INDIA * *loses* and Dhoni doesn't score runs then he should be replaced *ASAP*

Hoping Dhoni makes a hundred though!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 1, 2011)

2nd April 1983 when India won the WC it was Saturday.

2moro.....2nd April 2011 is also saturday....History repeats itself


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice find Zangetsu...

I am sure this has already flooded facebook pages


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont care about Dhoni.All I need is to win WC for sachin.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 1, 2011)

Sri Lanka's batting and bowling looks good ,but India's batting(somewhat) and bowling is still a concern in my opinion.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> I dont care about Dhoni.All I need is to win WC for sachin.



Everybody have same feeling but some kids


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> 2nd April 1983 when India won the
> WC it was Saturday. 2moro.....2nd April 2011 is also
> saturday....History repeats itself



Really nice and awesome find. Wonder if the players themselves are aware of this.

Aware or not, India must win. I want India to win mostly because of Sachin.

This thread will pass its expiry date after tommorow..


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 2nd April 1983 when India won the WC it was Saturday.
> 
> 2moro.....2nd April 2011 is also saturday....History repeats itself



This info. is wrong ... India won World Cup in 25th june 1983 
See wiki 1983 Cricket World Cup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

hey wuz just wondering if anyone can name all the pepsi moves I know upar cut, slinga, tedi ungli wut are the others?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

@Anorion

Other than ones you mentioned there is Dilscoop, Helicopter shot.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Here comes the legend....u must be thinking y u said dat statement....
> & now any new statement for SL vs India match if india wins
> 
> there is no bond paper signed on ur commitment so no worries



LOL...yeah kinda feel like a douche saying that...no more commitment,i don't want to put my foot in my mouth again so...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

@Roonie11

who do you think will win?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2011)

what do you guys think?
will india win or srilankans lose?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> what do you guys think?
> will india win or srilankans lose?



that's almost the same thing mate.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

No man if India play well and win thats India winning

If sl play bad then Sl lose.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No man if India play well and win thats India winning
> 
> If sl play bad then Sl lose.



That's why I said 'almost'.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys who do u think will make a hundred today?

I think Dhoni will make a hundread!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Guys who do u think will make a hundred today?
> 
> I think Dhoni will make a hundread!



No..I think not.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> No..I think not.



Sehwag will make good runs


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Sehwag will make good runs



He'll also get out. 

Let's just hope he bats 20 overs instead of 2. India will definitely win then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> No..I think not.



Kind of agree.

Hope Sehwag and Sachin give kind of start they gave in the semi-final.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Why do u guys think that Dhoni can't make a hundred! 

I think he can if he bats well!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

India will make above 300 run total score...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Roonie11
> 
> who do you think will win?



have a gut feeling that india will win this...


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> that's almost the same thing mate.


thanks gaurav i didnt know that


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Angelo Mathews will be out. Air of uncertainity over Murali.

Ashwin is probably coming back in place of Nehra.



what do you guys think? Pathan or Raina?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Ofcourse Raina is better


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> what do you guys think? Pathan or Raina?



Raina. Hands down.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Raina batting technique is way better than pathan...

nd he handles pressure situation well ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Even I feel the same.
and in that Australlia match if there wasnt Raina we might have lost.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Raina is better than Virat Kohli


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

SRI LANKA is  *quite good at chasing runs*. We must post a competitive total if we bat first.
Y PATHAN does not have sense of responsibility when he goes for batting.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Raina is better than Virat Kohli


 Completely disagree.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

Pathan is senior and all rounder but Raina is better batsman hard choice, prolly pick pathan tho


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

I think lack of performance for Pathan has left door open for Raina.


----------



## Baker (Apr 2, 2011)

i think sreesanth is going to replace nehra


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep the team same as the Semi Final. At most bring Ashwin for Nehra.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Those who handles pressure well they are the better batsman....Suresh Raina handles pressure very well.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Reading all the above posts it look like all of you are Astrologer


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> i think sreesanth is going to replace
> nehra


 Ashwin according to me.



> Those who handles pressure well they
> are the better batsman....Suresh Raina
> handles pressure very well.


 Agree. +1


> Reading all the above posts it look like
> all of you are Astrologer


 

We are analysing each and every outcome.






I would also like to praise Hero Honda for their 'Dhak dhak go' song. 
They didnt promote their company and went all out to support India.

Another hour left for the toss.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Toss will be the big factor...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

damn! Sri lanka won the toss and will bat first 

Sreesanth in for Nehra


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Is Nehra injured or what? :/


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2011)

^^Yup! injured his finger while trying to take the catch against Pak.
Although it is not his bowling finger, but injured anyway.!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_1Ei_qT2TgVI/SBXtP4BP2DI/AAAAAAAABr0/_RXRiJxZ5-Q/s320/Sreesanth%2BCrying%2BIn%2BMohali%2BIPL,%2BChumma%2BKarayunna%2BSreekuttan.jpg

Come on lad


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *2.bp.blogspot.com/_1Ei_qT2TgVI/SBXtP4BP2DI/AAAAAAAABr0/_RXRiJxZ5-Q/s320/Sreesanth%2BCrying%2BIn%2BMohali%2BIPL,%2BChumma%2BKarayunna%2BSreekuttan.jpg
> 
> Come on lad


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Is Nehra injured or what? :/


 Yup, right hand.

He gave a blistering dive to save a boundary and injured it bad.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 2, 2011)

Anorion said:


> hey wuz just wondering if anyone can name all the pepsi moves I know upar cut, slinga, tedi ungli wut are the others?



add palti hit also


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on Sreesanth you have to bowl well


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *2.bp.blogspot.com/_1Ei_qT2TgVI/SBXtP4BP2DI/AAAAAAAABr0/_RXRiJxZ5-Q/s320/Sreesanth%2BCrying%2BIn%2BMohali%2BIPL,%2BChumma%2BKarayunna%2BSreekuttan.jpg
> 
> Come on lad



:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Good fielding in 3rd over


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Boundry hit. Shree is short.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Hurray  tharanga gone


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Tharanga out. Zaheer gets him caught at slip.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

India is bowling and fielding very well...  pressure on sri lanka

Shreesanth is bowling 2nd spell...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Sangkakkara hit a boundary.
39/1 12 over

Sangakkara has hit 2 consecutive boundaries


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Sangakkara in great touch. Indian fielding is outstanding till now. But overall the first hour was boring.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

shreesanth is on pressure 

Dilsan hits four on freehit


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Shreesanth has loosned the pressure built by Zaheer.
Hope he bowls well.

Sl- 56-1 13 over


----------



## rishitells (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ya shreesanth is almost ruining the brilliant bowling of zaheer


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Dilsan out hureyyy


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Dilshan is BOWLED! Sl- 60-2

Great bowling by Harbhajan.


----------



## rishitells (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah!!! Dilshaan Gone!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Bhajji did it


----------



## rishitells (Apr 2, 2011)

We can finish sri lanka below 200 yar!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

yes i think if India have to put sri lanka within 150 run


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Now Sangakkara and Jaywardena are gonna slow everything down.

Will try to stabilise the innings.

a boundry is just hit of Bhajji.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2011)

whats a good score on this pitch?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

They are keeping the score board ticking.

230-240 seems good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Sangakkara gone


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

yes ...

Ab Jayawardane ka bari hai


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Sreesanth is still being little expensive.
6 runs last over.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Samaraweera out...!! Rare mistake by Simon Taufel... 

SL - 181/4 in 39 overs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

I think Yuvi will get 'Man of the tournament'


----------



## asingh (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think Yuvi will get 'Man of the tournament'



Ideally, yes he should.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Kapudegera OUT!!! Haha

Zaheer gets his 2nd wicket.

SL - 182/5 in 39.5 overs.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Yuvraj Singh 	10 over 	0 maiden 	49 run 	2 wicket

187/5


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

People are already bursting crackers here.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> People are already bursting crackers here.


Same here, I hate those immature id!ots , they always find enjoyment from anything.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Same here, I hate those immature idiots , they always find enjoyment from anything.





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow India have lost it!! 

SL might score 260..maybe 270...Zaheer gets spanked...Jayawardene 100 off 84 balls..17 runs off that Zaheer over...

SL -248/6 in 48 overs

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT:* What did I say??? My prediction true.... 
Six off the last ball...

SL - 274/6 in 50 overs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

18 runs from last over.

India's target is 275.

Go India!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2011)

@Gaurav Bhattacharjee Now wat u think who going to win.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Where are the crackers now?
Anyway, Jayawardane played a masterful innings. Such a class he is. Perrera was good too. Zaheer lost it at the end.
Now all India need is a good and stable start.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it will be tough...but India will try hard best....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @Gaurav Bhattacharjee Now wat u think who going to win.



SL by the looks of it...

I AM SOOOO PISSED!!!!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

Sreeshant ****ed as usual .... zaheer lost the battle in the end .. its gona be tough .. but on a mumbai wicket in this season ... i wud say it will start turning by the 20th over .. and the chucker will take 2-3 wickets before that ... so its game over


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> yes ...
> 
> Ab Jayawardane ka bari hai



I have never thought he will make century 

I think sehwag will fire

The team who will handles the pressure greater will win the match....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Where are the crackers now?


 Gone to the cleaners.

India's batting will be tested. Lets see how good they are?

If India is in a path to win, then Viru and Sachin MUST give us a great start.

The toss was won by India but Sl stole it!


Chak De India!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Disappointed with last 5 overs.

But be positive guys India will win.

Chak de India


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

this has everything in it for a repeat of the 1996 semis at eden gardens ..... Indian batsmen succumb under pressure n lanka have a solid bowling lineup .... + they have a genuine chucker .. malinga


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Viru gone 0

Deep trouble


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

we v to invite mekalodu now .. there is no hope otherwise ... but mekalodu is in london .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh crap. Not looking too good for India. 
Come on India!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Viru gone 0
> 
> Deep trouble



How the hell did he get out??? god the match already started huh??? gotta run ....


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Missed Shewag wicket! How he got out? Anyway I never liked him, lottery...now my favorite two players are playing, gotta have a 100 run partnership and we are back in the match.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Preety bad LBW.
He reviewed it but was plum middle stump.
Malinga got it.
Tendulkar gone


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

poof!


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

****ed gone ... end of WC


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Not watching it any more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

India might have just lossed the cup


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh CRAP Sachin is out.

Only Dhoni can save us!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Please don't give up, pray to your soul, we can still win it. Sachin out, it's pathetic, can't express how sad I am , he should've left it.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

@ithehappy- 

What do u think? Will Dhoni score big today


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

Hard to digest the fact that sachin is out. I don't think Kohli will do much.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Please don't give up, pray to your soul,
> we can still win it. Sachin out, it's
> pathetic, can't express how sad I am , he should've left it.


 I am with you. Go India. 



> Only Dhoni can save us


 Today is best day he can save us.

Very tensed


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @ithehappy-
> 
> What do u think? Will Dhoni score big today


Dhoni can score big only in his dream. And if there is a situation appears when Dhoni needs to score big then by that time the the match is wel gone from us.

Gautam is a great cricketer, my 2nd favorite after Sachin and Virat is a complete cricketer too, these guys should stick and built a good partnership, then we may make use those crackers for a reasonable purpose.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Gambhir dropped.
India - 72/2 in 14 overs.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

I have switched off my TV. Last 10-15 overs would be definitely interesting.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

If sri lanka can make that score in 1st innings why india cannot......its tough but its not impossible...India has 317 run in Eden Gardens in 2009 Vs Sri Lanka


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I have switched off my TV. Last 10-15 overs would be definitely interesting.



If India last that long that is.

Gambhir is living dangerously.

81/2 in 15 overs.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2011)

i am sure dhoni gona rock

he is gonna save us


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i am sure dhoni gona rock
> 
> he is gonna save us



Let's hope it doesn't come to that point.

-------------------------------------------------------------

India - 105/2 in 20 overs.
Gambhir - 51*
Kohli - 29*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Let's hope it doesn't come to that point.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Hope so....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Kohli out for 35. 

India 114/3. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

What's this??? Dhoni comes in??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Kohli out, there were 5 runs scored of 3 balls already, wat was the need of that chip? Now Crap Dhoni in, lets see what he does...whatever happens if India wanna win Gautam has to stay there as long as possible ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

damn!

Dhoni comes here.
Lets see himangshu how he plays.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2011)

guess what
dhoni's best is 183....vs srilanka
gauti's best is 150.... vs srilanka


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> guess what
> dhoni's best is 183....vs srilanka
> gauti's best is 150.... vs srilanka



gautam's one is ok.
but dhoni's one is old. it happened when he was Mr Long Hair...not Mr Cool...

But let's hope he does that...again...


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't worry guys. We have plenty of batsmen still left. Zaheer Khan bats well , and Harbhajan can score a 50 as well. We have Suresh Raina who can bat very well and of course Yuvraj! Dhoni and Gautam can make a decent partnership. A win-win situation for India.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

But the reqd run rate has crept over 6 now...India's slowing down...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Current Rate- 4.91
Required- 6.12


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni stepping out and taking singles


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Dhoni stepping out and taking singles



Whatever the hell has happened to him?? He's completely forgotten how to bat the Mahi-way!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Current Rate- 4.91
> Required- 6.12



Require run rate is above 6 oh god


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Whatever the hell has happened to him?? He's completely forgotten how to bat the Mahi-way!!


I don't know, but today we don't need the Mahi version of him, it's ok he is taking singles but stepping out for that doesn't look good. But Lankans are helping us with their poor fielding 

India 150-3....Come on.....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> India 150-3....Come on.....



Yes just little over 120 runs to get...if India don't manage this...


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni is all set to score more than 50 today!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

India's slowly inching forwards... 

165/3 in 32...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni and Ghambhir is great...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Need 98 runs more to win

What a four by Ghambhir...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

92 from 90 balls...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Wat a four by Mahi.. super


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni just 4 runs away from 6000 ODI runs.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

9 run away from 200 run INDIA


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni will win it for India!

Go Dhoni go!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

India need 84 from 84 balls....


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

India has to face Malinga very well


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni gets to 6000!!!! :d::d:d


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing can stop us now! COME ON!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

jaskanwar singh said:


> nothing can stop us now! Come on!!



yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! 

Come on!!!!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

I told all of u that Dhoni will score today!

He has proven it today!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni looks injured!!!! :O:O:O

Oh thank god he's ok...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Murli is bowling....

1 run away from 200 run 

200 hureyy


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

204!!!!!! Hahaha

DHONI 50!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Wat a Fifty by Mahi ....I love u dhoni


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni 50. Yeah!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> I told all of u that Dhoni will score today!
> 
> He has proven it today!



Himangshu, have to hand it you for great astrology.

Dhoni has just reached 50.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

*@Himangshu * Tussi great ho...taufa qubool karo... [Gaurav shows off his sexy ass]


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Well played Dhoni, good 50 it was at right time. India should easy win it from now


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@Himangshu * Tussi great ho...taufa qubool karo... [Gaurav shows off his sexy ass]


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

amartya87 said:


>



What??? 

I got a sexier ass than that Poonam Patil or whatever....


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well played Dhoni, good 50 it was at right time. India should easy win it from now



Yes.... 

100 run crucial partnership


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

India 54 need from 60 balls.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Some of senior members laughed at himangshu saying 'boys think Dhoni will play'

53 to win.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Gambhir out for 97.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2011)

**** man gambhir


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

Fu(k it, Gautam out! Needless shot, brilliant and match winning innings anyway.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

Yuvraj comes in and hits 4!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2011)

Really pathetic fielding by srilankans. Over throws, misfields.

Good for us, though. 

Now, only rajinikanth can stop us from winning


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

30 runs needed to win the wc 11


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni not out

Dhoni will stay till the end of the Innings!

He will score more than 80'


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

We can do it. COME ON!!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

@ithehappy

what do u think of Dhoni now?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Really pathetic fielding by srilankans. Over throws, misfields.
> 
> Good for us, though.
> 
> Now, only rajinikanth can stop us from winning



je baaaaat.............


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @ithehappy
> 
> what do u think of Dhoni now?



What else besides he just needs to stay till end, oh man I am scared of this powerplay stuff....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

For some reason wheneveq I post here, a wicket is lost. Wont post till match is over.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

7 run to win


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

7 needed to win. 2 boundaries together by Dhoni.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

We are smashing them


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

6 more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

2 over left 5 to win


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

One four to win 2011 wc


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

4 to go.
1 hit away to win the world cup!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Yaaaaaay HURRAY

WE WIN WIN WIN WIN 
WE WIN

WE WIN


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

India have done it. Perfect revenge of 96 SF at Eden.
Congrats to Indian team.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

hahahahahahaha niaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tenida (Apr 2, 2011)

We won World Cup 2011


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

India win! After 28 years! Wuhu! Come on!
Yeahhh!

Tendulkar has done it!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats to all of u too.

WE WIN GUYS


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

yahooooo Dhoni won the match for India!

I told all of u that  Dhoni will do it.

Now who thought Dhoni was crap?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

Sachin Ka WORLD CUP


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

*CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* Sachin


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> Congrats to all of u too. WE WIN GUYS


 Finally our posting, fighting an astrology has paid off.

Tendulkar is getting what he deserves.

Let us not forget to thank Gary Kirsten. He has helped turn everything. Thank you Gary.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 2, 2011)

Indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa
indiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa indiaaa


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 2, 2011)

We won again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2011)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

all right. I really wish that Cricket now perishes from India. Retarded sport.

Hockey ftw.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> *CLAP* *CLAP* *CLAP* Sachin
> _


 +1

Great overall performance by India.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2011)

The monkey is finally off their backs now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Dhoni's 91* was very well paced.
The ending with a six was great.


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is Poonam Pandey ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Umpires, match referees are being given mementos.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Aah yes Poonam Pandey..I expect a youtube vid soon.

Anyways I am going to buy a dvd of this final.

Great win...yahoooo!!!!!!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

My saying came true today!

Dhoni should get the man of the match!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Man of the match- M.S Dhoni

Man of Tournament- Yuvraj Singh.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

Another saying of mine came true.

Dhoni got the man of the match.

Are crackers bursting in ur place guys!


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Did anyone record the match??

yup crackers all around

And lifting the trophy right now....\m/

Cricket team members get 1 crore each.Well earned.


----------



## eggman (Apr 2, 2011)

This award thing by BCCI is what I hate ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> And lifting the trophy right now....


 Feel's great.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

eggman said:


> This award thing by BCCI is what I hate ....


exactly.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 2, 2011)

1 crore each.... AILA!!! JACKPOT!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2011)

*news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/51977000/jpg/_51977886_011676280-1.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats India


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 2, 2011)

congratulation to every indians


----------



## himangshu (Apr 2, 2011)

@All

People are going absolutely mad at our place.
There is party in the streets.

Fireworks going off every where.

What about yours?

BTW Dhoni FTW.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 2, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @All
> 
> People are going absolutely mad at our place.
> There is party in the streets.
> ...



See madness of Rakhi Sawant in India TV. She is dancing lik hell


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i am sure dhoni gona rock
> 
> he is gonna save us



My prediction was right...dhoni rocked today'

congrats india and great team work



Dangerous Dave said:


> See madness of Rakhi Sawant in India TV. She is dancing lik hell



 india tv rocks 



himangshu said:


> @All
> 
> People are going absolutely mad at our place.
> There is party in the streets.
> ...



i just went out and celebrated with fireworks and came back


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

People here at my place too gone mad


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Well for me Man of the match was Gautam, anyway Dhoni played well too, at least he did something to touch and lift the World Cup. I'll dedicate this cup especially to Sachin undoubtedly and to all true cricket fans. I hope Sachin stays till next WC too .

Anyway today will be a most memorable day for me.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Trying to get some sleep but its impossible.
Can hear a huge buzz of people somewhere nearby shouting , whistling.

Finally, after 28 long years Team India has proven its worth.

'Congratulations India' is now trending on Twitter.

Noise is getting louder and louder.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

^^and i dont wanna sleep

How many of u too?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> Well for me Man of the match was
> Gautam, anyway Dhoni played well
> too, at least he did something to touch
> and lift the World Cup. I'll dedicate this
> ...


 You were the only one who managed to keep faith in India after initial wickets. I began to see Discovery Turbo when score was 31/2.

Awesome game by India.



as it was posted earlies today, India wont Srilanka didnt loose. India was just better today. Ponting's prediction comes true


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2011)

Guys...avatar changed to indian flag....

History repeated itself....

Jai ho...India....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

> ^^and i dont wanna sleep How many of u too?


 Got up at morning 5 today so feeling sleepy but there's no way to sleep.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 3, 2011)

DHONI takes all the credit as captain as well as batsman .tough luck for Gauti


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

I think now its time to see that model naked


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2011)

too much noise outside to sleep anyway


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2011)

Dhoni is d BOSS. PERIOD!


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 3, 2011)

congrats everyone. Proud to be an Indian. As said by Siddhu, in between of all the scandals this is one positive thing that has come out.

I understand he belongs to opposition but I feel the same way.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

its time to close the poll


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

Welldone India and Dhoni ...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You were the only one who managed to keep faith in India after initial wickets. I began to see Discovery Turbo when score was 31/2.
> 
> Awesome game by India.
> 
> ...



Yep I watched it almost full besides the first two overs of Indian innings as I was watching the United game  and when Sachin nicked that my heart got too but I never altered channel as I had full believe this team could still go strong, course I didn't expect Dhoni will play that major part. Finally I have seen the ultimate moment of cricket after 15 years of my career. I am so glad aside so sad for Sachin as I won't be seeing him in next WC 

And about Sri Lanka, yes they played well, but they started so slowly and the confidence was lacking from Thuranga, Dilshan...but the innings Mahela played today was of some caliber, he should be the Man of the match along with Gautam.

Great day, beautiful night, as I am goin to sleep Good Night, Enjoy it and Don't drink too much


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 3, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> I think now its time to see that model naked



all boys are eagerly waiting for that


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

Virat Kohli said:
			
		

> " He (Sachin) has carried the burden of the nation for 21 years, its time we carry him on our shoulders"


Legendary Quote


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

my father was travelling to coimbotore tonight in train...when i called hime moment india won he said he just crossed tirupathi station and seeing the seven hills


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Legendary Quote



Yes.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Legendary Quote



yup

it feels good guys

anyways yesterday midnight at 12:30
we all were in streets celebrating where we met a legendary guy
he was looking perfect from far but was yelling something
we thought he must be yelling "india......"

but when we went closer guess what he was shouting?
*""harey ga bhai harey ga....australia harega""*

 
(he was completely drunk)


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Dhoni FTW.

Really awesome game by India.

Couldn't get sleep yesterday.
Slept at 2am and woke up at 8.45am.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Dhoni FTW.
> 
> Really awesome game by India.
> 
> ...



Do you keep Telegraph newspaper???
Just take a look at the front page...damn...


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gaurav

I read Assam tribune!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @Gaurav
> 
> I read Assam tribune!



Well every newspaper will have the same thing on their front page today...
but here's a shot of telegraph...

*i.imgur.com/GIgS5.jpg


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Well our front page has a different picture of Dhoni scoring a Four.

BTW where was Poonam Pandey?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

did someone check HT?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Virat Kohli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. Legendary words for a legendary man. 

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131026.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> BTW where was Poonam Pandey?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> did someone check HT?



Is this the front page???

*epaper.hindustantimes.com/Publications/HT/HD/2011/04/03/photographs/001/03_04_2011_001_002_001.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ Gaurav awesome pics man...great find.....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Gaurav awesome pics man...great find.....



Thnx. 

For more pics go to *ESPNCricinfo*.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 3, 2011)

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/1588/131011.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

The man behind the gradual change in Indian cricket...Gary Kirsten.
He really deserves a standing ovation.  

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131031.jpg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*@Vamsi*  nice ^_^


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

World cup got pretty messed up 


I am really happy what Gary ha achieved for us


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gaurav

PLZ post some pics of dhoni!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

gaurav no, that isnt the front page of todays HT i got .


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav no, that isnt the front page of todays HT i got .



Ok. My bad. I got this from their e-paper website...isn't HT Hindustan Times..??

Anyways..victory is ours!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

^yes HT is Hindustan times. 
how many checked youtube replay of last shot


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @Gaurav
> 
> PLZ post some pics of dhoni!



The final hurdle crossed. Dhoni does it. 

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131023.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131013.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130993.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130989.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130985.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130984.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130981.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131001.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/130900/130999.jpg

Aftermath...
*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131018.jpg


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

*@**Gaurav*

Thanks mate!

_No one can touch Dhoni's A$$ from now on!_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^yes HT is Hindustan times.
> and awesome pic. how many checked youtube replay of last shot



Checking now...

Will post here...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The final hurdle crossed. Dhoni does it.
> 
> *www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131023.jpg
> 
> ...



Wonderful


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> *@**Gaurav*
> 
> Thanks mate!
> 
> _No one can touch Dhoni's A$$ from now on!_



Yup true. 

Look at this!! Guwahati was overjoyed. Can't believe ESPNCricinfo had this!!!

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131040.jpg



amartya87 said:


> Wonderful



Indeed wonderful.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 3, 2011)

Poonam Pandey suggests Paris for her 'show'

Poonam Pandey suggests Paris for her 'show' - The Times of India


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> how many checked youtube replay of last shot



[YOUTUBE]FMfCcGtmfc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

^^another -
[YOUTUBE]Q21TA4HHfM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^another -
> [YOUTUBE]Q21TA4HHfM4[/YOUTUBE]



great!!

Jas don't you think it would be greater if someone stacked up the videos and pics of the events leading upto the victory and the aftermath in a single post??? 

One of the mods could stack it all up..videos, pics and put it in a final post on this thread before closing it?? So it is there for everyone to experience and enjoy?? 

What say??? Plz reply...


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

There were crackers going off for like 2x hours...!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gaurav

Agree with your idea mate!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

gaurav nice idea. what about a sticky thread in community section with these videos and pics


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> There were crackers going off for like 2x hours...!



What a night!!! I screamed like a 12-yr old girl!! 




himangshu said:


> @Gaurav
> 
> Agree with your idea mate!



Thnx. 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav nice idea. what about a sticky thread in community section with these videos and pics



Thnx and absolutely fine by me. 

*The Post-Match Presentation*
[YOUTUBE]H4YBUj6BE6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gaurav

well people are bursting firecrackers even now!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @Gaurav
> 
> well people are bursting firecrackers even now!



kewl...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

Celebration in Kolkata 


*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/200119_10150155166253889_729308888_6613107_6672522_n.jpg

SOUTH CITY MALL


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

I always believed that Dhoni would score in the FINAL.
I never gave up on him!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2011)

where's dhoni in that pic?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

Piyush said:


> where's dhoni in that pic?



Which pic??


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Videos from ESPNStar's Youtube Channel* <--Click here for more... 

[YOUTUBE]rFyW948ZaNo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rqQ4hX3W9k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The man behind the gradual change in Indian cricket...Gary Kirsten.
> He really deserves a standing ovation.
> 
> *www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131031.jpg


Certainly. Gary Kirsten's contribution to Indian Cricket should always be remembered. A legend for Indian Cricket he is. Sad to see him leaving


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Iam feeling sad that this thread is coming to an end!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

The ending was really awesome by Mahendra Singh Dhoni.....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Iam feeling sad that this thread is coming to an end!



Pshaw...its not over yet...so rejoice..and besides, the sticky thread containing the WC 2011 Final videos, pics etc. hasn't been done yet...so there's still time..


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The man behind the gradual change in Indian cricket...Gary Kirsten.
> He really deserves a standing ovation.
> 
> *www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131031.jpg



Yes he really deserves the World Cup!

Feeling very sad that he is going to leave


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAI5utxu3YheALXueO4nq0PA4VJPVM5FWc1tDj9g3pGpVvYTpyQRrLEt49pGIP5McDQqMdnBYDXa5hyy_QqGg1ZEAm1T1UCGgdUyZv0MHT-q8Y_LRqjDDqum8.jpg

..


*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAALBQnWSwvYo5CVIHCRIUE9WSkqaSXx3hvf0Sf8Jz8XOYGT5v4bYE_tQX7u9FS5_JSTdD_12zvF_fWF2j7XsQ0YgAm1T1UFQGSNB335HEaiyq68dxsvwgjdel.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADTp_3nnk_J5Duq0B8eNgFPmHxftvPi0BwIEwGzzg1a1WvWQtA2LKBwddcYA8xDWaDKI3tM41Y2XuT2YYgiZTtcAm1T1UApV68JRlH1QYKdFWI2w_OV_73Fy.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAI6L1jL0lCQRegkKn-YryfykRX2R-UZiJYDujF19aC9l1zYDN25DkGlixq4x3g3HGf7BvgGRdsUBAsyIOKyLgBYAm1T1UPQj7Zq0sAYyHcSTkgVluSWQSArR.jpg

*www.orkut.co.in/Interstitial?u=*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAALFdpfRhY_nhxyyY5aDPMDrh737YMFtlj4jVAFH-Pq3rhUZ4zU12_xdUiM9Yd6YZVBjvitSUwti67_iem2uqbwYAm1T1UHy33kpFcHkq6X4FMeEvF2fgqN3h.jpg&t=AMF4FXI5UJ1wzI_uGWMAFDmJEuON813s8xVF6BHPOhTLLepkcou6qJpV89btnA5JBcIcq4CgFTjFWubyjMexdr4Egu0z4qwcLwAAAAAAAAAA

*www.orkut.co.in/Interstitial?u=*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAO_O6C0ub9g6MRZXtB7pA1worGjTPlI_Muc-K6VQFcJs5AhycB9ROhvmfM3_DKbqf4fy-6_Eg92VnKn3AsxSRR4Am1T1UIsBplO5HevBJ1sehX0CkdSef58z.jpg&t=AJVc6t-9LczQOc2y4iUArsQC4mxJxGYK6hVF6BHPOhTLLepkcou6qJpV89btnA5JBcIcq4CgFTjFWubyjMexdr4Egu0z4qwcLwAAAAAAAAAA

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAA7DPRbHD7xSfO5IWpraIyCIP1M24hi0tx58Rfq3A2HbIVonahEZtJmMSQhMVkI2xZY7VExpOguNTsug6fbXHxEAm1T1UMMcDr2O-viz0ClIiACYXaUf7rjK.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAN9j6NDhwxWTC0Jg46KWiLwcM6768IxIJ11Bn3B21sUvX7zqF6B68sVlro7iDhHTlCT86U-Nta2y0HkS18HIFC0Am1T1UDV7pR9bx2gJsZZXMhjcIuQUc87-.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAP4sebgg8k54rdkawBlVIgVLHmvvBTqmLfswJCZXTJPq84lMppYMmb6497sXLs1xSZiOKs7oK0DbsAOlqh_DXdMAm1T1UP1i2wyXdJANcJIJVMaI0mKn9qeX.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAPycGIEiYtPlQqyKZ8z-rUKEJJXd-zQ3nnpydDXvF9XiiDmdLGae5se-BTWluFGQBSpIIQkcqXi9xZ1SLIsE7NIAm1T1UAGclb5XRqb8cUjXIV143EJf41Hg.jpg

*www.orkut.gmodules.com/gadgets/proxy?refresh=86400&container=orkut&gadgets=http%3A%2F%2Forkut.com%2Fimg.xml&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcache.daylife.com%2Fimageserve%2F0eV9h0HdLp9oC%2F700x.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKLCRCTpwyzcY3Thbt2grw-cB8ta6g0Uy07yYqt6LnhF3LgIcI3o1rLEYlzOVb0LaWjBV0sALmOpwooD86s_-gwAm1T1UHc1AqAxBhELrNkOTcNmP6jvDfst.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAFIipECGjcPbzTw4h8QRKpJquzESMOTELwuyin5T8Gc28cRjkmRPEK8c1N_6V92Kvbls0aFsSLIefBwuF9zzZpoAm1T1UIY8W8mL-7_eOvkIIouU8HQrgT9T.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAFdwi4Y3h2LQztfLr9H-TH7lzWiZWmpcsYxwmLSpx2YT6uFnm3W0-BlkK3CRL_EjYy-OKuo7gsVbx7TPw2R271MAm1T1UEUrYSOX_ViUaT1Q4LXXoN29523C.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

@Gopi- Thanks a lot for those nice pics, can you share the source? Wanna have them in full res


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2011)

*www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=370&tid=5590959487028618261&na=1&nst=1


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

Forgot about Orkut. Thanks, those pics are not of high resolution though


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

I think after Sachin retires Dhoni will become the GOD OF CRICKET!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

himangshu said:


> I think after Sachin retires Dhoni will become the GOD OF CRICKET!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Forgot about Orkut. Thanks, those pics are not of high resolution though



These pics are originally from ESPNCricinfo most likely....go there and get as many pics as you want...


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


>



I was serious about my post!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

Dhoni is gud bt dada is d best....he ws d foundr of d MEN IN BLUE.. Without hs effort ths strong indian team wouldn't hv created

YouTube - The Warrior Prince ~ Sourav Ganguly [Full Video]

Sourav Ganguly Documentary


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Dhoni is gud bt dada is d best....he ws d foundr of d MEN IN BLUE.. Without hs effort ths strong indian team wouldn't hv created
> 
> YouTube - The Warrior Prince ~ Sourav Ganguly [Full Video]
> 
> Sourav Ganguly Documentary



Yes. Sourav Ganguly and John Wright were responsible for the revival of Indian cricket.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Rahul Dravid was also a good player!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

What dada did can never be compared with dhoni. Dada had to face difficult circumstances, he had to find sehwag, yuvraj, harbhajan.. Never forget he once called back sreenath as well from retirement.. Such were his difficulties.. On top of that he had strong australia, hostile icc administration towards india.. Now, we rule icc, australia is nowhere, we have a team crafted by him and more importantly, a lesson imbibed by him in team that we can win.. Luv u dada..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> What dada did can never be compared with dhoni. Dada had to face difficult circumstances, he had to find sehwag, yuvraj, harbhajan.. Never forget he once called back sreenath as well from retirement.. Such were his difficulties.. On top of that he had strong australia, hostile icc administration towards india.. Now, we rule icc, australia is nowhere, we have a team crafted by him and more importantly, a lesson imbibed by him in team that we can win.. Luv u dada..



you forgot to add zaheer khan to the list of the finds as well...

and that's why they love him...if you ask bhajji or yuvi about their career starts they'll only talk about 'Dada'. 

'_we're undoubtedly indebted to him for what we are today_'. that's what they say about sourav...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2011)

Zaheer and Kaif who is out of the team

I love you DADA forever......

Enjoy this fantabalous Documentary Of GREAT CAPTAIN OF INDIA AND GOD OF THE OFFSIDE.....

YouTube - The Warrior Prince ~ Sourav Ganguly [Full Video]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

Courtesy of RAWK: 

Malinga before and after the World Cup.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205698_1863721149366_1131115693_2164950_8324811_n.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

*p.imgci.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131064.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131063.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131062.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131068.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131066.jpg

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131067.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 3, 2011)

The World Cup looks BOSS, the more I look at it, the more I want to look at it again.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

*@Jas* I found your HT I think... 

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131044.jpg

Okay I think its time to start compiling the already-posted pics and videos, and also getting some unseen/unposted ones. Jas and others...I need help with videos..pics I will manage...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 3, 2011)

A wonderful victory..
Dhoni played a captain's innings and showed he is the best indian captain since kapil dev

[YOUTUBE]Cqak99E5OY0[/YOUTUBE]

Look at that six and THE twirl of the bat. EPIC!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 3, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Cqak99E5OY0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Look at that six and THE twirl of the bat. EPIC!!!



_The Almost Helicopter Shot._


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

I loved the twirl. 
It was like Dhoni practiced it specially for it.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 3, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Courtesy of RAWK:
> 
> Malinga before and after the World Cup.
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205698_1863721149366_1131115693_2164950_8324811_n.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Apr 3, 2011)

^^


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL at the Malinga pic.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

err..all I can say is good thinking.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2011)

@Malinga-  

@Himanshu- I was serious too


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

ESPN & Star sucks bigtime. Poor quality uploads of events and Google sucks even more to block videos so people can't see videos from their own country. Thomas said world is flat? Its the other way - we live in a managed social apartheid. fu*k google!

many desis around the world are unable to see videos on google. they are blocked. what google is scared of?

And the problem of quality of videos on google was same during last IPL season. ALL of IPL videos on Google were in bad shape and quality during last season. Lalit modi had given all internet video publishing rights for IPL to Google(utube) and they screwed it bigtime. I doubt they will do this to some american events.

What is wrong with this google? Its run by some korean if I am not wrong?

Well superb pics, thanks guys.

Also, it must be noted that Indian news channels media has BOYCOTTED the Worldcup final match. ICC denied two news channels permission to enter the venue because of some their own allegations that these channels flouted their rules(which don't apply under American territory but work nicely on weak countries). So, all decided not to enter venue to cover from inside stadium.

Attitude of goras will never change. IPL was need of time.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> ESPN & Star sucks bigtime. Poor quality uploads of events and Google sucks even more to block videos so people can't see videos from their own country. Thomas said world is flat? Its the other way - we live in a managed social apartheid. fu*k google!
> 
> many desis around the world are unable to see videos on google. they are blocked. what google is scared of?
> 
> ...


Quite funnily - many desis around the world are not able to see the videos on YouTube because BCCI has made it for Indians only. They want it to be available only for people living in India.

Nothing related to the attitude of Goras.

And be happy that you were getting an 'official' online stream to watch Cricket for IPL (last) year and World Cup. That doesn't happen in football.

And ICC did the right thing by not letting those retarded News Channels enter the venue. I'm sure one of them was India TV who were sprouting shite about how matches have been fixed. Bunch of morons.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

GoI should order an inquiry into examination and review of ICC's conduct and rules during WC'2011 event in India. Atleast the media coverage and photography regulations part of it.

There are reports that ICC blocked Indian freelance photographers from covering the final match and kept them out of it.

Its not the BCCI who control rights over WC videos. It's the ICC who makes decisions. Your source is wrong.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> There are reports that ICC blocked Indian freelance photographers from covering the final match and kept them out of it.


If this is true, then it is disgraceful.



tovishal2001 said:


> Its not the BCCI who control rights over WC videos. It's the ICC who makes decisions. Your source is wrong.


My source is not wrong. BCCI got into a deal with ESPNStar for providing an online stream and YouTube updates for Indian people.  And the match stream was butterly smooth.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Nothing related to the attitude of Goras.
> 
> And be happy that you were getting an 'official' online stream to watch Cricket for IPL (last) year and World Cup. That doesn't happen in football.
> 
> And ICC did the right thing by not letting those retarded News Channels enter the venue. I'm sure one of them was India TV who were sprouting shite about how matches have been fixed. Bunch of morons.




Wrong.

Racism in ICC is well known to Indians and officials in BCCI and things are not much different today. Thanks to I&B ministry's intervention that we got atleast some coverage of Indo-pak and final matches on news channels.

Quite interestingly, such channels(India TV) are present even in West. Such kinds are present in every country. That doesn't justify media blockade of an international event. It only shows how desperate ICC is to disown and show down the magnitude of event knowing very well that Cricket is most popular amongs south asians.

If there is nothing wrong with gora attitude, then let there be inquiry. why fear?

Secondly, what do you mean by "be happy that you were getting an 'official' online stream to watch Cricket for IPL (last) year and World Cup"?

We are not discussing my Cricket Vs. your victim baby Football here. Issue I raised is genuine so let's not make it personal here.




ico said:


> My source is not wrong. BCCI got into a deal with ESPNStar for providing an online stream and YouTube updates for Indian people.  And the match stream was butterly smooth.



My dear friend, racism is not new thing.

What works for NRI's when they accept nationality in those countries, doesn't work in south asia. Politics is a bi*tch.

Talking about your source, BCCI's role in deal was only financial aspect of it. They discussed % of royalties, that's all. Rights and coverage are controlled by ICC who runs the World cup show. BCCI is merely a hosting member for WC. They don't control nuances of rights contracts.

And, how will you justify poor quality of Google videos for IPL as well as WC now? I just checked ESPN channel on utube. Its pathetic quality. If its some western event belonging to Google's country, they won't be so careless to pass around with such mess.

The bottomline is, we in India are not "easy" like desis in other countries. Google or ESPN are not doing a favour by covering WC or putting IPL videos on internet. They are paid for it from Indian money. So, cut this crappy notion as if they are doing us a favour.

If you can't cover and maintain quality during events in India, better pass the contract to some1 else. We want best. Period.

And lastly, if you want examples of Gora's duplicity, look at Indian hockey.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

*@tovishal2001* This ain't fight club. There's a separate section for that.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor coverage of Cricket in Americas and many European countries is down to it not being a global sport.

Quite funnily, the president of ICC is Sharad Pawar - not a gora.



tovishal2001 said:


> They discussed % of royalties, that's all.


And online coverage exclusive for people living in India.

Honestly, you are creating much ado about nothing.

Lastly, I'm neither a fan of Cricket nor of ICC/BCCI - but as far as my experience of this World Cup is concerned. It was top notch.

Living in India, I could the matches smoothly on my computer. I could also watch the highlights on ESPNStar's YouTube channel at any time I wanted. I don't need anything else.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Living in India, I could the matches smoothly on my computer. I could also watch the highlights on ESPNStar's YouTube channel at any time I wanted. I don't need anything else.



Forgot to write 'watch' there, mate.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Poor coverage of Cricket in Americas and many European countries is down to it not being a global sport.
> 
> Quite funnily, the president of ICC is Sharad Pawar - not a gora.
> 
> ...



Pawar is president, not an "operational executive". Both are different in ICC. People who made WC media contracts sit in London, and they don't ask BCCI how to do their job.

Secondly, you might be able to see poor quality videos on utube, but I prefer better quality. If some Indian channel or IT company can provide that, give it to them! But I want the best.

Also, if Indians can't ask for this much(as you say "I am ok" with usual careless,"take it easy" attitude), then there is no point in giving $15 million tax-breaks to ICC. Its gone waste.

Now, if you are so bent upon in blaming BCCI and Indians then carry on, because I am done here. There is no point hitting my head on wall. Because you have made up your mind that you are ok with pathetic video quality. I am not.

In the end, I will say you got no clue how things work but have popped up your head just to take potshots at BCCI and Indians.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@tovishal2001* This ain't fight club. There's a separate section for that.



Either contribute to debate or sit quiet. Throwing mango from outside fence doesn't make you look mature buddy.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Now, if you are so bent upon in blaming BCCI and Indians then carry on, because I am done here. There is no point hitting my head on wall. Because you have made up your mind that you are ok with pathetic video quality. I am not.



Whoever is asking you to stay and f**k up people's heads. If you're done here, then get out.



tovishal2001 said:


> Either contribute to debate or sit quiet. Throwing mango from outside fence doesn't make you look mature buddy.



As if you look so mature by debating on something only you have a problem with. If you want good quality cricket video, watch it on TV.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*@ico* This is getting out of hand.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

@Gaurav, lets keep the debate on topic. If you don't like the issue I raised, then state your view of it. But there is no reason to make personal attacks here. 

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Because you have made up your mind that you are ok with pathetic video quality. I am not.


The quality is fine:

[youtube]rFyW948ZaNo[/youtube]

yup, it is 360p not 720p. But 360p runs smoothly on most connections.


tovishal2001 said:


> In the end, I will say you got no clue how things work but have popped up your head just to take potshots at BCCI and Indians.
> 
> Either contribute to debate or sit quiet. Throwing mango from outside fence doesn't make you look mature buddy.


Time to shut up for a while mate. Where have I taken any potshot on BCCI or on Indians?

All I have said is, living in India, I was satisfied with the coverage.

And have you ever watched a football/tennis stream over the Internet? Have you ever ****ing watched? Go here: MyP2P.eu :: Free Live Sports on your PC, Live Football, MLB, NBA, NHL and more... Choose a match and try watching the stream.

Compared to these, ESPNStar's stream was excellent.

And if you really want a high quality stream, better go and shout at the Indian govt. asking them to give us faster Internet connections.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 4, 2011)

@gaurav

well said, He is pissing me off!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> As if you look so mature by debating on something only you have a problem with. If you want good quality cricket video, watch it on TV.


Exactly. I watch all football matches on Internet through Internet streams as I don't have a TV. I know how much I have to search for a working stream. Most stutter after every second, most have sh!t quality, some have some weird language commentary. The good ones have very high bitrate and they'd not even run properly on 1mbps connections. Hardly anyone has a 512kbps connection in India.

Compared to those, what ESPNStar provided to us on Internet was a blissful experience.

Also, English Football Association takes down Premier League highlights from YouTube (copyright claim). And we had an official YouTube channel giving Cricket highlights to us.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Click the "full screen" pop out there, the video starts to explode into pixels. This is quality?! Heck, I just remember I saw NIC's coverage of Indian Aerospace show at Bangaluru. They have put 10 times better quality high resoulation videos of all seminars(Anand mahindra, scientists from ADA etc.) and that runs damn smooth!

Secondly, its not about bandwidth. Even if you have T-Line mbps connection at your home, if the encoding quality at source(utube) is bad, your bandwidth won't help.

Problem with above video is not bandwidth. Its the poor source(ESPN/utube).

Fine, you are happy with what you get. I am not happy with the quality. I rest my case. The quality of WC and IPL videos on Utube is pathetic and I believe we deserve better. Sorry if anything was offending, that's just my way of putting it straight.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Secondly, what do you mean by "be happy that you were getting an 'official' online stream to watch Cricket for IPL (last) year and World Cup"?


You don't find internet coverage for other sports - heck for Football and Tennis too. But we had for Cricket.



tovishal2001 said:


> And, how will you justify poor quality of Google videos for IPL as well as WC now? I just checked ESPN channel on utube. Its pathetic quality. If its some western event belonging to Google's country, they won't be so careless to pass around with such mess.


How fast is your Internet?? Most of India is still using 256kbps. That was the maximum which they could get. Better shout on TRAI/DoT and ask them to give us faster Internet.



tovishal2001 said:


> And lastly, if you want examples of Gora's duplicity, look at Indian hockey.


I'm a Hockey player myself. Turf (Goras) and Indian infrastructual incompetence are both equally responsible.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay. Now that this is over, where were we??? 
Ah, yes. Dhoni shaved his head the day after the victory to '_lighten the load_'. 

Of that was posted earlier. Now here's more...

*www.espncricinfo.com/db/PICTURES/CMS/131000/131073.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Click the "full screen" pop out there, the video starts to explode into pixels. This is quality?!


If Indians had better connection, it wouldn't have taken much for them to upload a HD video. 



tovishal2001 said:


> Even if you have T-Line mbps connection at your home, if the encoding quality at source(utube) is bad, your bandwidth won't help.


yes, I very well know that.  But Indians don't even have 1mbps connection. 



tovishal2001 said:


> Problem with above video is not bandwidth. Its the poor source(ESPN/utube).


How fast is your connection?

heck, you can't even stream 360p video properly on 512kbps (60 kB/s)


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

"If Indians had better connection, it wouldn't have taken much for them to upload a HD video"

^^ That's a pathetic excuse to not upload good quality coverage. Current Indian networks are carrying better quality. If you look around utube, there are already better quality bollywood/hollywood videos which run very smooth on Indian connections.

By the way, noone uses 256/512 kbps nowadays. It seems you live on some cheap shoddy connection.

Check this video of 10 times better quality than what over-expensive thugs ESPN/utube is offering for IPL -
Video on Demand

And by the way, this coverage was done by a government agency(NIC). I know you hate them but they gave better than what utube did for IPL. Now, that's not to say IPL should be given to NIC LOL! Just showing you that Indians are not so backward that you can sell them low quality mangoes and then claim "be happy with what you get".

Chair: Dr K Tamilmani, Distinguished Scientist and CE (A), CEMILAC, India
1115 – 1150 hrs, TS – B1
AVM PP Katarki
CABS,DRDO
“Indian AEW&C System: Development through Networking Knowledge Sources”
1150 - 1225 hrs, TS – B2
Mr Avishai Izhakian
Deputy General Manager, marketing, business development and sales Airborne Systems & Radars Division, ELTA Systems Ltd.
“Trends In Modern Special Mission Aircraft”
1225 – 1300 hrs, TS – B3
Mr. IV Sharma
Director R&D, BEL
“Challenges in design and Engineering of Airborne EW Systems” 

Video Link - Video on Demand

Just check that video, your eyeballs will come out. Quality is almost HD.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> By the way, noone uses 256/512 kbps nowadays. It seems you live on some cheap shoddy connection.



Most of the people here have this connection plan. I myself have 512kbit speed.



tovishal2001 said:


> Just showing you that Indians are not so backward that you can sell them low quality mangoes and then claim "be happy with what you get".



You're a foreigner? Then what are you doing in TDF? You should be on some big-ass foreign forum where you can compare you're godlike internet speeds with theirs.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> That's a pathetic excuse to not upload good quality coverage. Current Indian networks are carrying better quality. If you look around utube, there are already better quality bollywood/hollywood videos which run very smooth on Indian connections.[/q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> If Indians had better connection, it wouldn't have taken much for them to upload a HD video.
> 
> 
> yes, I very well know that.  But Indians don't even have 1mbps connection.



what age you live in buddy?

I have 2 Mbps connection and I get 1200kbps constant on avrage during daytime. During rush times, minimum is 600 kbps, far above what you mentioned as Indian standard.

And, during night hours, it crosses 2200 kbps!

Also, BSNL doesn't offer 256 **** anymore. lol Their minimum start from 512 and goes upto 4mbps. Airtel provides 8mbps for homes.

Now if you happy living in 256kbps age & watching pathetic quality utube coverage, then stay and be happy. But feelings are not mutual for those who ACTUALLY has better connections.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Most of the people here have this connection plan. I myself have 512kbit speed.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a foreigner? Then what are you doing in TDF? You should be on some big-ass foreign forum where you can compare you're godlike internet speeds with theirs.



+1 



tovishal2001 said:


> what age you live in buddy?
> 
> I have 2 Mbps connection and I get 1200kbps constant on avrage during daytime. During rush times, minimum is 600 kbps, far above what you mentioned as Indian standard.
> 
> ...



How can 2mb line give 1200 kbps download speed?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

honestly, you call this HD?? (video on the right - both have same video quality)

*i.imgur.com/zlliQ.jpg



tovishal2001 said:


> Also, BSNL doesn't offer 256 **** anymore. lol Their minimum start from 512 and goes upto 4mbps.


And then back to 256kbps after you cross 15GB. 



tovishal2001 said:


> Airtel provides 8mbps for homes.


Is that unlimited? Download 20GB in one day, then you get back to 256kbps.



amartya87 said:


> How can 2mb line give 1200 kbps download speed?


I think you are confused between bits and bytes.

2mbps = 2048kbps = 256kBps.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 4, 2011)

@tovishal2001-

Stop f***ing our heads.

I myself have 512kbps connection and many people here have internet not beyond than 512kbps.

Just as icosaid go shout at TRAI/DoT to give better connections.

And if you are a foreigner than you should join a Forum in your country not TDF


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Both videos have huge difference in quality. It seems you didn't check it. Its HD quality.

Bandwidth is a lame excuse for not maintaining quality in IPL coverage. If NIC can maintain and deliver HD, there is no reason why ESPN/utube can't.

I went to utube to find videos for archive but it seems there is not even an option for HD there. So, we are back to socialist times - "be happy with what we give you or shut up".

By the way, mine is BSNL and its not "capped". Its 2mbps and unlimited. My monthly usage is over 50GB and most people here use this. A hint for you - Evdo.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

At the end of the day, better Internet connection is the solution. And get rid of Fair Usage Policy crap.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

himangshu said:


> @tovishal2001-
> 
> Stop f***ing our heads.
> 
> ...



What the hell man? If I question the pathetic quality of coverage ESPN/utbe is proving, I become foreigner? Duh!

And, if you are happy with what you have then be happy and try to archive those exploding-pixel WC videos on utube. It sucks!


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> honestly, you call this HD?? (video on the right - both have same video quality)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zlliQ.jpg
> 
> ...


I thought he saying about download speed.... An 2 mbps line can give max 256 Kilobytes/sec....download speed.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2011)

india was holding fake trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

*@amartya87*  i really don't know why all of this suddenly started... 



Piyush said:


> india was holding fake trophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Baba...Good afternoon!!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 4, 2011)

i came to know this now....meh...


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Both videos have huge difference in quality. It seems you didn't check it. *Its HD quality.*


No it is not.



tovishal2001 said:


> I went to utube to find videos for archive but it seems there is not even an option for HD there. So, we are back to socialist times - "be happy with what we give you or shut up".


yup, I'd have loved it if we had HD video.  But sorry, I'm only on a 1mbps Unlimited plan with MTNL.



tovishal2001 said:


> By the way, mine is BSNL and its not "capped". Its 2mbps and unlimited. My monthly usage is over 50GB and most people here use this. A hint for you - Evdo.


May I know your plan? There is a Home 600 plan - 2mbps with 2.5GB daytime limit and 2am-8am Night UL.

.:BB COMBO:.
.:Unlimited Home Only:.
.:Standalone_UnLimited:.
.:COMBO BB Unlimited:.

As far as EVDO is concerned, it is wireless which means poor latency. THis translates into poor online gaming experience.  And in EVDO, you share the IP address and you are behind a NAT.



amartya87 said:


> I thought he saying about download speed.... An 2 mbps line can give max 256 Kilobytes/sec....download speed.


yes, he was saying about download speed. What he said was completely correct. 

kb = kilobit
kB = kilobyte

Express in any unit. Computers expresses things in kB i.e. kiloByte.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 4, 2011)

@tovishal2001-

Yes iam happy with what i have!

And if you want better quality then go and watch TV!


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> At the end of the day, better Internet connection is the solution. And get rid of Fair Usage Policy crap.



Ok, now I understand. You are pissed at Indian government because you don't have unlimited internet bandwidths.

Well I sympathize with you but its not governance issue. Its the private ISP's who are putting these caps, for taking out juices from Indian public.

If you compare BSNL and private ISP, BSNL rocks in terms of bandwidth and cost-advantage. Now private firms don't want to invest their own money in improving their own networks but they want Government to "donate" them public infrastructure of BSNL in "free". 

I won't blame GoI on that point. Airtel/TATA are simply greedy and don't know how to build and grow a market by improving broadband penetration through cheaper plans.

Instead of facilitating and encouraging usage, private firms are dampening the usage of bandwidth in India. They are forcing people to use less internet. This strategy is negative and they need think out of box, if they want to grow marketbase.


----------



## Joker (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Video Link - Video on Demand
> 
> Just check that video, your eyeballs will come out. Quality is almost HD.


ye HD nahi hai.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

@ico, video I posted is HD. Press full screen tab. It doesn't explode into pixels like WC videos on utbe.

Seriously, now I don't know where to record world cup final. Now I think ESPN did this low-quality thing on purpose so that people don't record it off the internet. Then noone will watch ESPN for repeat telecasts. Greedy capitalist *******s.

I will buy some tuner thing for next world cup. **** ESPN and **** utube.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> Ok, now I understand. You are pissed at Indian government because you don't have unlimited internet bandwidths.
> 
> Well I sympathize with you but its not governance issue. Its the private ISP's who are putting these caps, for taking out juices from Indian public.
> 
> ...


For your kind information, it was Airtel/Tata which started this and BSNL followed them. The government followed them. Instead of giving us pure unlimited plans, BSNL also introduced caps on UL plans.

The only decent provider out there is MTNL (again govt.) which gives me 1mbps unlimited without any FUP.

With BSNL, I was with Home 1000 plan - 2mbps with 5GB day limit and Night Unlimited. BSNL discontinued it and shifted me to Home 1350 UL. 4mbps till 8GB and 256kbps after that. You sir, are misinformed.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Joker said:


> ye HD nahi hai.



Aap aisi bhasha ka prayog nahi kijiye yahan pe. Warna moderators aakar aapki bajaa dengey. 

@ico, MTNL? you are living in metro then. 

Here I have EVDO connection(a USB condom-box sized modem). It gives me 2mbps and there is no costs above 10 GB or so. Its fixed Rs. 800(with taxes+ Rs. 200 rental)


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/4buss.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i5EuG.jpg

Both get pixelated. Click on the Yellow Bar above the pics.  My monitor is 1080p Full HD btw. 

and Joker control your language.



tovishal2001 said:


> Here I have EVDO connection(a USB condom-box sized modem). It gives me 2mbps and there is no costs above 10 GB or so. Its fixed Rs. 800(with taxes+ Rs. 200 rental)


EVDO is cheap. But speed depends upon how near you are to the tower. And it isn't meant for online gaming too because of high latency/ping. The IP address is shared between all users connected to a particular tower. Opening ports is difficult as you are behind a NAT.

And I also know that you are using EVDO currently.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> @ico, video I posted is HD. Press full screen tab. It doesn't explode into pixels like WC videos on utbe.



Its a 360p video that you posted. 
Do you even know what is the starting res for HD?


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

This is 1080p Full HD from YouTube. YouTube - Big Buck Bunny animation (1080p HD)

*i.imgur.com/gCiF8.jpg


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> This is 1080p Full HD from YouTube. YouTube - Big Buck Bunny animation (1080p HD)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gCiF8.jpg



Exactly. And this is a 720p HD screenie of Toy Story 3.

*leetleech.org/images/80335874154293397561.png


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

Apologies, I used JPEG in the Big Buck Bunny screenshot. I should have used PNG to conserve IQ.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

@ico, video with lady still looks far better than one with bowler. See the harbhajan's shirt and then see the lady's background. see difference?

Video
Format                           : AVC
Format/Info                      : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                   : Baseline@L3.1
Format settings, CABAC           : No
Format settings, ReFrames        : 3 frames
Muxing mode                      : Container profile=Unknown@3.1
Duration                         : 1h 36mn
Bit rate                         : 286 Kbps
Width                            : 400 pixels
Height                           : 300 pixels

And, you are right, that's not HD. But its far more clear in full screen and don't explode while running. in bowler video, the moment camera moves/runs with fielder, every thing explodes. #%$%#$%


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly, both have pretty much the same quality. Have a look at the Indian flag in that pic then.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> in bowler video, the moment camera moves/runs with fielder, every thing explodes. #%$%#$%



your posted video would also _explode_ into pixels if the camera moved/ran.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> your posted video would also _explode_ into pixels if the camera moved/ran.


or if the lady starts playing Cricket.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> or if the lady starts playing Cricket.



   +1


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

@ico, ok look at it this way. The lady is not moving and still they used same quality as used by utube for cricket videos. So we both agree now that utube should have managed to atleast keep that in mind and use an inch higher of quality for cricket videos. Its not like they lack experience. Their IPL videos were equally horrible. And, now this is WORLD CUP for God;s sake! Whole world is watching it, there are matches with australia, england in it and I am sure their audience do have better internet.  so, why not? Gurr!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> @ico, ok look at it this way. The lady is not moving and still they used same quality as used by utube for cricket videos. So we both agree now that utube should have managed to atleast keep that in mind and use an inch higher of quality for cricket videos. Its not like they lack experience. Their IPL videos were equally horrible. And, now this is WORLD CUP for God;s sake! Whole world is watching it, there are matches with australia, england in it and I am sure their audience do have better internet.  so, why not? Gurr!


well, for your kind information, the only reason I was happy with the coverage is because they had a decent 'official' Internet stream and 'official' YouTube highlights. Perhaps, for the first time for a Sporting event. In other global sports like Football and Tennis, this doesn't happen. Associations claim copyright and force YouTube to take down content if someone uploads.

Lastly, we wouldn't even have been arguing on this had BCCI/ICC/ESPNSyat/whatever/Pappu hadn't even bothered about Internet coverage and stuck only with Television. Jaisa World Cup 2007 tha coverage k maamle mein, waisa hi rehne dete. Sirf TV par.

I watch all Football matches on Internet and compared to the quality of live streams of other sports when available, what ESPNStar offered on their website was much much better and completely smooth. I'm talking with experience.

Lastly, you are talking about online seminars in which you have taken part. May I know how many people were watching it at once? Hardly 50-60. Whereas ESPNStar's online stream was being watched by lakhs of people at one time and still it ran butterly smooth. You have to strike the right balance between quality and performance (visual and bitrate).

And it would have been fine if ESPNStar had uploaded HD highlights on YouTube just for the sake of you. 80% of India is still with 256/512kbps connection.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ take my advice, shift to cricket. football me kya rakha hai. pairo se ball pe marte hai, yahan balla to hai, football is all manual labour. I never found it interesting, no idea why football is so interesting to people. they should ban this silly game. then atleast we will have bigger cricket fanbase, heck then there will be good excuse to focus on cricket only and provide better quality coverage over internet. also utube can focus resources on 1 game better.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> ^^ take my advice, shift to cricket. football me kya rakha hai. pairo se ball pe marte hai, yahan balla to hai, football is all manual labour. I never found it interesting, no idea why football is so interesting to people. *they should ban this silly game*. then atleast we will have bigger cricket fanbase, heck then there will be good excuse to focus on cricket only and provide better quality coverage over internet. also utube can focus resources on 1 game better.



_ban this silly game?? _

this is highly disturbing. 
please abstain from saying these kinds of stuff.
football is a great sport. the most-watched sport in the world is football not cricket.


----------



## tovishal2001 (Apr 4, 2011)

disturbing?? no, less games, less fuss. its wud be better!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> ^^ take my advice, shift to cricket. football me kya rakha hai. pairo se ball pe marte hai, yahan balla to hai, football is all manual labour. I never found it interesting, no idea why football is so interesting to people. they should ban this silly game. then atleast we will have bigger cricket fanbase, heck then there will be good excuse to focus on cricket only and provide better quality coverage over internet. also utube can focus resources on 1 game better.


Ground mein jaayo. Ek football lo. Char joote nikaalo, do goal banayo aur khelna chalu ho jaayo.

Football poori duniya mein chalta hai. Aalsi banke khade rehke nahi maarna hota. 90 minute tak bhaago, ek chook huyi toh goal khaayo. Goal hone mein lagta hai ek second, magar sangharsh mein kabhi lag jaate hai poore 90 minute.

Hockey > Cricket. Hockey is a proper team sport. So, is Football. Cricket is a colonial sport and will remain a colonial sport.

Football is a passion all over the globe. Cricket is played no where except the sub-continent.

Now as Sachin has won the world cup, I don't really care about India and Cricket. I want Hockey to be rejuvenated. Proper team and physical sport unlike Cricket. Hockey - our national sport.

Again, what India needs is a sporting culture and be proficient in every sport of the world. Sadly, Cricket and the government's incompetence won't let us be.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Ground mein jaayo. Ek football lo. Char joote nikaalo, do goal banayo aur khelna chalu ho jaayo.
> 
> Football poori duniya mein chalta hai. Aalsi banke khade rehke nahi maarna hota. 90 minute tak bhaago, ek chook huyi toh goal khaayo. Goal hone mein lagta hai ek second, magar sangharsh mein kabhi lag jaate hai poore 90 minute.
> 
> ...





Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> football is a great sport. the most-watched sport in the world is football not cricket.



+1 to both of us.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2011)

Sob khelar sera bengali'r tumi football (For bengali's football is king of all sports) as well for India.Football is better than cricket.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 5, 2011)

tovishal2001 said:


> no idea why football is so interesting to people. they should ban this silly game.



hehe u have invited trouble. I don't know why people do that! 

I don't like football as much as I do cricket, but I don't hate it either. But there are so many die hard football fans here, lets hope they don't see your post


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I don't like football as much as I do cricket, but I don't hate it either. But there are so many die hard football fans here, lets hope they don't see your post


We had a very very lengthy discussion and I ended up deleting mine and his posts.

But one thing is for sure, he didn't want India to be #1 in every sport. Only wanted us to win in Cricket. I only opposed that and said, "India needs a sporting culture and should be proficient in every sport." He didn't accept it, honestly. Also talked negatively about Hockey - our national sport.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> hehe u have invited trouble. I don't know why people do that!
> 
> I don't like football as much as I do cricket, but I don't hate it either. But there are so many die hard football fans here, lets hope they don't see your post



dude, you just missed yesterday's big fight.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Reputation System - final decision*

not cool afridi.. not cool.

[youtube]HXh8Wk9LkqU[/youtube]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ye bade dil vaale he
sai to keh raha he

suicide bombers hone ke liye *bada dil hona chahiiye*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

WC 2011 trophy is fake or not???


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Reputation System - final decision*



vamsi_krishna said:


> not cool afridi.. not cool.


yeah.. this was the news all over India TV yesterday night! And I am no expert on body language, but he sure was saying all this crap just to comfort himself, to get out of his misery.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

oh btw, I had voted for Pakistan in this poll


----------



## Vyom (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ That was quite a disclosure ico.
And thanks for moving the posts to appropriate thread!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

ico said:


> oh btw, I had voted for Pakistan in this poll



Aise logo ka bada dil ho hi nahi sakta 



Zangetsu said:


> WC 2011 trophy is fake or not???



ICC has denied it's fake. Our crap media sprouting lies again.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 5, 2011)

BCCI announced 1cr/player cash reward. Dhoni is getting customized Ferrari GTO and now Amrapali builders have announced 9cr. villa to each player. I think most of them already have homes in Amby valley too!!! Guess my choice in career was wrong 


Advertisers are already paying them fat compensations.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

ico said:


> oh btw, I had voted for Pakistan in this poll



And why the _hell_ did I vote for Australia???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> And why the _hell_ did I vote for Australia???



Don't worry you can always say your vote jinxed them


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

^^+1


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 5, 2011)

Dhoni is getting a freaking Ferrari 599 GTO ! Damn, thats an awesome car.

Lets see if he gets into any trouble with Customs like sachin did when Ferrari gave him a 360 Modena.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Yuvi is getting a 3 crore worth *audi* car. Must be a 2 seater with over 400ps.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 5, 2011)

It should be the *Audi R8* isn't it?
*D:\IMAGES\SPORTS CARS\cars (15).jpg


----------



## sparx (Apr 5, 2011)

Why did man of the tournament get mere ZMR?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

Sreesanth's mother in an interview:

if my son had got another over to bowl, dhoni could have had his century!!

Every one is retweeting this like hell. God knows if it is real or fake.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Sreesanth's mother in an interview:
> 
> if my son had got another over to bowl, dhoni could have had his century!!
> 
> Every one is retweeting this like hell. God knows if it is real or fake.



If there's another interview she'll prolly say, "If my son bowled the entire 10 overs, Dhoni could've had a double-century."

I think its real. His mother admits that he sucks.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Sreesanth's mother in an interview:
> 
> if my son had got another over to bowl, dhoni could have had his century!!
> 
> Every one is retweeting this like hell. God knows if it is real or fake.



if it was true, then we would have been seeing shree's another bunch of photos of his crying attitude


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Sreesanth's mother in an interview:
> 
> if my son had got another over to bowl, dhoni could have had his century!!
> 
> Every one is retweeting this like hell. God knows if it is real or fake.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 5, 2011)

> *CBEC Clarification on ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Trophy
> *April 5, 2011
> 
> 
> ...


Media as always like sound bites.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> BCCI announced 1cr/player cash reward. Dhoni is getting customized Ferrari GTO and now Amrapali builders have announced 9cr. villa to each player. I think most of them already have homes in Amby valley too!!! Guess my choice in career was wrong
> 
> 
> Advertisers are already paying them fat compensations.


The reason why I hate Cricket and Yindans. Should concentrate on other sports now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

India won bcoz Rajnikanth was sitting in the stadium


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ 

He is sitting there and just looking at Sangakara. With that fear they easily started bowling bad and we won...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> India won bcoz Rajnikanth was sitting in the stadium



one sms:
"Rajnikant had watched India win in his dream, he was just watching the highlights in Wankhede stadium"




_


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> one sms:
> "Rajnikant had watched India win in his dream, he was just watching the highlights in Wankhede stadium"
> 
> 
> ...



Should be like, _"Rajnikant had watched India win in his dream, he was just watching the *repeat* in Wankhede stadium."_


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Should be like, _"Rajnikant had watched India win in his dream, he was just watching the *repeat* in Wankhede stadium."_


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Sreesanth's mother in an interview:
> 
> if my son had got another over to bowl, dhoni could have had his century!!



Nice one  I will also give it a retweet  


I think its false because





			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> if it was true, then we would have been seeing shree's another bunch of photos of his crying attitude


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> BCCI announced 1cr/player cash reward. Dhoni is getting customized Ferrari GTO and now Amrapali builders have announced 9cr. villa to each player. I think most of them already have homes in Amby valley too!!! Guess my choice in career was wrong
> 
> 
> Advertisers are already paying them fat compensations.





ico said:


> The reason why I hate Cricket and Yindans. Should concentrate on other sports now.



I guess both of you guys don't know what happened when India was out in the first round of 2007 World Cup. Some of the people had demolished an under construction house of Dhoni at that time.

Gagan I'm not sure whether you had made the same statement of wrong choice in career at that point of time. Advertisers obviously get a good mileage if the team or the players are doing well. Do you think this same advertisers will go to the cricketers if they are doing badly. Even Pepsi had terminated contract with Sachin when he was going through a lean patch couple of years ago. And the amount these guys are earning is very less compared to the Proffessionals who play Football, Golf etc.

I admit that to an extent the media goes overboard in highlighting cricket related stuff. But what about other sports? Has India been doing consistenly good in other sports?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:
			
		

> Dhoni is getting customized Ferrari GTO



I think this is wayyyy tooo much orize for winning a world cup





			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Has India been doing consistenly good in other sports?


 No


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

@ajayritik: It was sarcasm buddy. Please take it lightly 
As its raining money for the players from every possible corner, which I think is unnecessary and due to hype created by media, I made that statement.


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 6, 2011)

Shreeshant is so ashant that a single boundary in his over can destroy his line and length. He can have a great future but he must control his agression.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

I think they deserve all these perks and money they are getting...after all they got the world cup back after 28 long years....surely they are over hyped but still...they played good cricket at the end of the day


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I think they deserve all these perks and money they are getting...after all they got the world cup back after 28 long years....surely they are over hyped but still...they played good cricket at the end of the day



Yes they do deserve....but I think BCCI giving 1Crore to each player is more than enuf....

coz Delhi Govt giving 1Crore & 2Cr 2 dhoni is somewhat not good..coz its people money & shud be invested in good cause & developement


----------



## Baker (Apr 6, 2011)

+++1 ^^

bcci has got hell of money from many souces like ads and media rights..

but i cant belive govt is giving crores of rupees to player....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Also I appreciate Narendra Modi giving Eklavya Award & 1Lacs instead of Crore...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Sachin Tendulkar really deserves Bharat Ratna. 22 years of service to the nation. 6 World Cup's he played it. Holds most of records in cricket.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bharat Ratna is something which was intended to be awarded for the highest degrees of national service which includes art, literature, scientific achievements, as well as public service in high order.

Cricket is none of them. He has already got Arjun Award for his contributions which is the highest award for sports.

IMPO I do not think Bharat ratna should be given to Sachin but I am sure that some parties (you know which) will get it done to achieve political mileage (specially in a particular state) because they have nothing else to do.

And on what basis can you term a sport as a service?


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> But what about other sports? Has India been doing consistenly good in other sports?


It is not about India being consistently good in other sports.

1) Indians don't care about anything other than Cricket. Lack of sporting culture in the country.
2) Media only cares about Cricket. Cheap news and coverage which triggers immaturity among the Indian public. what the eff is "Team India"?? It is "Indian Cricket Team" ffs!
3) Government doesn't really bother about improving the infrastructure of other sports.

Now as we are flawed at all the three levels, nothing is going to happen. Talk about motivation mate. If you'll go out, buy a Rs. 20 ticket and watch a Football/Hockey match, it will make a difference. How will our athletes who are engaged in other sports perform when they won't have any sort of motivation? Govt., media and public are not even interested in them. It is not the other way round. Though I agree that if they'll start performing better, public might get interested. Still it is a symbiotic process.

And Cricket was never bigger than Hockey before 1983, let me tell you this.



ajayritik said:


> And the amount these guys are earning is very less compared to the Proffessionals who play Football, Golf etc.


Why not talk about the Indian scenario? Professional Hockey and Football players in India fail to even feed their families.

Govt. should make it compulsory for upper middle class families to go and watch at least one sporting even in a year. But then Indian mentality will say, "hum se tum 10000 rupe le lo, humara time barbaad mat karo."



abhidev said:


> after all they got the world cup back after 28 long years....


It only a colonial sport played extensively in 8 countries and easily overshadowed in its "homeland."


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Bharat Ratna is something which was intended to be awarded for the highest degrees of national service which includes art, literature, scientific achievements, as well as public service in high order.
> 
> Cricket is none of them. He has already got Arjun Award for his contributions which is the highest award for sports.
> 
> ...



Maybe they made India stand out as the best Cricket Team in the whole world....


----------



## Stuge (Apr 6, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5227/5594805945_9a795c2d6a_z.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Apr 6, 2011)

^^Already posted (#857)


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 7, 2011)

hehe yeah, and its all over facebook. each one of my friend is posting it..its so annoying 



ico said:


> It only a colonial sport played extensively in 8 countries and easily overshadowed in its "homeland."



though I agree to all other points mentioned by you. but this is just your misconception. It looks as if you think that playing cricket shows that we are still, mentally, slaves of England. It is just a game which was invented by people in England. True it is more popular in England and all other colonial countries, but you have said it yourself that it was not much popular before 1983 (although my father disagrees to that) so the logic of it being a colonial game fails there itself.

I understand that government and people of India need to support other games as well, Hockey being our national game needs more attention than any other. But I do not think that hating cricket or denouncing it will help much.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ ++1



ico said:


> It is not about India being consistently good in other sports.
> 
> 1) Indians don't care about anything other than Cricket. Lack of sporting culture in the country.
> 2) Media only cares about Cricket. Cheap news and coverage which triggers immaturity among the Indian public. what the eff is "Team India"?? It is "Indian Cricket Team" ffs!
> ...



If in general Indian public is not open to other sports, is that the problem with cricketers?
Who is responsible for India not having sporting culture?

I agree with your point about Media putting too much of focus on Cricket. 

Honestly if you want to criticise about the government there are far more serious problems that the government can look into before trying to fix the sports problems. 

You are saying media doesnt have publicise when Saina Nehwal or Mahesh Bhupathi or the other athletes perform well in other sports. 

Please dont give these ideas wherein govt should tell Upper Class families to go and watch other sports. That looks like a dumb idea to me.

Even though I'm a big cricket buff I do watch some of the other sports that involve Indian sportsmens like Tennis, Hockey etc.

But honestly how good are these other sportsmen with respect to consistency etc.

Also most of the sporting events are telecast on Doordarshan which goes even into remotest parts of India. I bet people out there wouldnt watch other sports as much as they watch cricket. Indian Games, Asian Games, Olympics etc are telecasted on Doordarshan.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 7, 2011)

I think sachin should support anna hazare fast against lokpal bill.It will become a revolution and add support to it.

When he is earning so much money from cricket,why doesn't he do something for country.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> though I agree to all other points mentioned by you. but this is just your misconception. It looks as if you think that playing cricket shows that we are still, mentally, slaves of England. It is just a game which was invented by people in England. True it is more popular in England and all other colonial countries, but you have said it yourself that it was not much popular before 1983 (although my father disagrees to that) so the logic of it being a colonial game fails there itself.
> 
> I understand that government and people of India need to support other games as well, Hockey being our national game needs more attention than any other.


Cricket is very popular in England and people follow County Cricket extensively. But Football easily overshadows it. Try asking them which sport they find more interesting - Cricket or Football. You'll get the answer. Heck, even Football and Hockey originated from England.

I've striked off the part you said to me. It is completely untrue. I've celebrated the Indian CWC win as much as you have.

All you need is success and a world beater. The nation follows. We won thw CWC 1983, Sachin came in 1989 and that kick-started Cricket. Before Kerry Packer's Circus, Cricket wasn't even commercialized. And before WC 1983 - we had Gavaskar who again was a world beater.

I can't talk about other states, but as far as Haryana is concerned, everyone used to take their stick, go out and play Hockey in the old days.

If India gives birth to another Dhyanchand - a world beater in Hockey, the nation will still follow.



gagan007 said:


> But I do not think that hating cricket or denouncing it will help much.


Who hates Cricket? I don't. I've just said other sports are better. Just try regulating media and try generating interest among people for other sports, the nation WILL follow.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

i think football was originated from china and it was termed as cuju


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> If in general Indian public is not open to other sports, is that the problem with cricketers?
> Who is responsible for India not having sporting culture?


Your parents and my parents. "beta padhayi kar le...doctor/engineer baniyo." "har waqt khelta rehta hai" "khelna band nahi kiya tu-ne"

I apologize if you don't speak Hindi. 



ajayritik said:


> Honestly if you want to criticise about the government there are far more serious problems that the government can look into before trying to fix the sports problems.


Note, if you really want to argue with me. You will have to avoid being generic.



ajayritik said:


> Please dont give these ideas wherein govt should tell Upper Class families to go and watch other sports. *That looks like a dumb idea to me.*


Indian mentality of not taking anything positively. Remain happy sitting at home and being an arm-chair supporter. But that is one way through which I think we can generate some public interest. If you really think it is a dumb idea, why not yourself come with a better one? How many time have you gone out and watched matches?



ajayritik said:


> Even though I'm a big cricket buff I do watch some of the other sports that involve Indian sportsmens like Tennis, Hockey etc.
> 
> But honestly how good are these other sportsmen with *respect to consistency* etc.


They are doing their best. We are flawed at the infrastructural level - turf and tennis. We really can't get any further than where we are at the moment. We don't have quality coaches for many sports who can identify the talent at a young age and nurture it.

Like I've mentioned, we are flawed at all the three levels and we need to proceed to the correct direction from all ends.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Your parents and my parents. "beta padhayi kar le...doctor/engineer baniyo." "har waqt khelta rehta hai" "khelna band nahi kiya tu-ne"
> I apologize if you don't speak Hindi.
> 
> Indian mentality of not taking anything positively. Remain happy sitting at home and being an arm-chair supporter.
> ...



I understand Hindi so you don't have to apologize. I agree with you on the part about parents  partly but if this is really true then we couldn't have so many sportsmen in India. I agree though that the %ge of parents who support their children if they are interested in sports should go up

I also agreed with you that Media has a tendency to sensationalise Cricket etc more as compared to other things.

How can I avoid being generic. Not bringing unrelated things in the discussion

I agree with you when you talk about general people tendency. Even I feel very bad when I see this happening with majority of the Indians. 
I'm Sorry if I was rude when I said it was a dumb idea, but I thought it was not a practical idea which would work. 
 Too be really honest none I have not watched any match live.

Agree again with you about the coaches not available.


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Honestly if you want to criticise about the government there are far more serious problems that the government can look into before trying to fix the sports problems.


I actually thought this was a generic statement. "aur bahut si samasya hai." kaun si samasya? I feel India being poor in sports excluding few is a very big issue.

You have to see, how a country like Netherlands which only has 1.5 crore people competes in every sport. Reached the Football WC final, dominates Hockey and is good enough to also participate in Cricket WC too.

Also, if you'll improve the sports infrastructure, you are also generating employment at many levels. Think about it. 



ajayritik said:


> I'm Sorry if I was rude when I said it was a dumb idea, but I thought it was not a practical idea which would work.


Nothing to be sorry about, everyone tells me that it is a dumb idea.  But the thing is, if players will see that people are coming to watch them, they'll get motivated. If people will go and watch matches, they'll get motivated to play too.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

A few cents from me:

Media doesn't over hype cricket. The problem with media is, they give the content, which public WANTS to watch, not what they SHOULD watch. 
But can you blame media? That is just business to them. They work on TRP.
And about people? A LOT depends on their thinking, and what they desire.

I watched Hockey match at Commonwealth Games which happened in Delhi recently. And although I am not a sports fan, I can't say I enjoyed the Hockey match any less better than Cricket! (I even watched Chak De India the previous day, to know about some rules of Hockey , but that is other story.)

*In fact the patriotic feeling which you feel when you are cheering for your country in a stadium, is irrespective of the sport. *And this is a feeling people should atleast try once, before they decide to give priority to just one sport!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 7, 2011)

lets start an IPL Thread!

and Gary Kirsten  must get Dronacharya Award


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 7, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *In fact the patriotic feeling which you feel when you are cheering for your country in a stadium, is irrespective of the sport. *And this is a feeling people should atleast try once, before they decide to give priority to just one sport!



Very true.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:
			
		

> lets start an IPL Thread![/QUOTE ] No mate. I am not very happy with Ipl.
> Money is given way too much thread.
> Don't think an Ipl thread is needed as long as we have this open.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *In fact the patriotic feeling which you feel when you are cheering for your country in a stadium, is irrespective of the sport. *And this is a feeling people should atleast try once, before they decide to give priority to just one sport!


I 150% agree with this.


----------



## way2jatin (Apr 8, 2011)

Aamir pledges his support to Hazare's campaign - The Times of India

It is truly said by a super star who himself was showcased in the WC Final 2011


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2011)

I think we fail to cheer India. When India was losing its momentum in the final match especially when Sachin got out - The whole stadium was silent. It cheers the team only when the batsmen hit a four or six which is not desirable. The audience should cheer in a TOUGH situation. That's patriotism. 

I think this thread is related to Cricket so I doubt whether discussing which game is better is inappropriate.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2011)

^U cheer when sachin gets out, that translates into supporting Sri Lanka...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^U cheer when sachin gets out, that translates into supporting Sri Lanka...



Er no. You cheer for the new guy to get in and be inspired.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

nah man. The boost from cheer will be received by the Lankans.
It will be demoralising for Sachin.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

How can a "Gambhir Gambhir" or "Sehwag Sehwag" chant or "Vande Mataram" be received by Lankans and demoralising for Sachin?


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^U cheer when sachin gets out, that translates into supporting Sri Lanka...



Nah. I meant after sachin got out and say after a ball or two they should start cheering for the next batsman instead of demoralizing the whole team.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 8, 2011)

way2jatin said:


> Aamir pledges his support to Hazare's campaign - The Times of India
> 
> It is truly said by a super star who himself was showcased in the WC Final 2011





What is sachin doin....he shud participate in anna hazare compaign...shame that he being such big star mum on this issue... 

and ppl say he deserves bharat ratna...comon sachin pls support


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^very valid point gopi boy


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:
			
		

> How can a "Gambhir Gambhir" or
> "Sehwag Sehwag" chant be demoralising


 Yeah that kind of chant would be great. But people in very less instances make chants directed to a particular player.

A India-India chant would be great though when crysis in a cricket match goes on.


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> What is sachin doin....he shud participate in anna hazare compaign...shame that he being such big star mum on this issue...
> 
> and ppl say he deserves bharat ratna...comon sachin pls support



He is probably in the nets, practicing for IPL. The game is most important to him. He is a batsman, he should concentrate on his batting. If he gets the Bharat Ratna, it will be based on his performances on the pitch, not outside.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> He is probably in the nets, practicing for IPL. The game is most important to him. He is a batsman, he should concentrate on his batting. If he gets the Bharat Ratna, it will be based on his performances on the pitch, not outside.



That doesn't mean that he will not involve in any good activities or support them. This shows that how money minded they are.


----------



## Baker (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ come on give him some rest....  ofcourse every one is money minded people me,you... and being a great player doesnt means he should be involved in all these activites... and he can be money minded too....

but there are other ways to shows the national intrest...
he is one of the honest tax payers as per the income tax list... i belive this is not a small thing


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> That doesn't mean that he will not involve in any good activities or support them. This shows that how money minded they are.



We all are money minded IMHO. If Sachin doesn't bat well, no one will care two hoots about him. Right now, he is involved with Mumbai Indians, so that may be his first priority. I think he should concentrate on his cricket. Anna Hazare has the support of a large number of people in India. That matters more than celebrity support. I want people to bring in a change in the Lokpal bill, not celebrity-backing.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

as we are talking about Sachin, I have written a small article:
Bharat Ratna for Sachin Tendulkar. Righteous or Not? | Smile Ok Please

I am not too sure (being fan of Sachin) but I think Bharat Ratna is totally different thing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

To all those clamouring Sachin to go march in for Hazare - Example is better than advice. And no just random retweets and posting in Facebook is not a real example.



gagan007 said:


> as we are talking about Sachin, I have written a small article:
> Bharat Ratna for Sachin Tendulkar. Righteous or Not? | Smile Ok Please
> 
> I am not too sure (being fan of Sachin) but I think Bharat Ratna is totally different thing.



Didn't Lata Mangeshwar get Bharat Ratna as well?


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> To all those clamouring Sachin to go march in for Hazare - Example is better than advice. And no just random retweets and posting in Facebook is not a real example.



 Practice what you preach.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 8, 2011)

Music is an art my friend. Bharat Ratna is awarded to artists too 
That's what my point is. It is not for sports and sport is not art.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> That's what my point is. It is not for sports and sport is not art.


For me Sports > Music. It's a bigger art, well IMO. Also it gives more pride to the nation. And thus Sachin deserves Bharat Ratna more than Lata Mangeshkar, IMO at least.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> To all those clamouring Sachin to go march in for Hazare - Example is better than advice. And no just random retweets and posting in Facebook is not a real example.


honestly saying, I went to Jantar Mantar.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 8, 2011)

ico said:


> honestly saying, I went to Jantar Mantar.



You are free to criticize Sachin then.


----------



## rajeevk (Apr 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sachin Tendulkar really deserves Bharat Ratna. 22 years of service to the nation. 6 World Cup's he played it. Holds most of records in cricket.



Instead of giving 22 years of his life to cricket and taking India to the top some persons are asking for Bharat Ratna for Dhoni. This is something which can come in the mind of politicians who target vote bank only. Sachin is the first and last choice for Bharat Ratna today. After Sachin give it to Dhoni no body will mind.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> That doesn't mean that he will not involve in any good activities or support them. *This shows that how money minded they are*.


About other cricket players - its ok but if you are talking about Sachin, then
I completely disagree. Sachin Tendulkar has donated millions to charity (if you follow him on twitter).



gagan007 said:


> Music is an art my friend. Bharat Ratna is awarded to artists too
> That's what my point is. It is not for sports and sport is not art.



Life is an Art!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

rajeevk said:
			
		

> After Sachin give it
> to Dhoni no body will mind.


 +1

Whatever it is, Sachin deserves Bharat Ratna more than any Indian.


Supporting each Social cause every time maynot be possible.


That doesnt make anyone lose his greatness.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a shame for our country that Sachin is yet to be awarded 'Bharat Ratna', seriously.
and  at that Dhoni is now getting compared with Sachin, and Bharat Ratna for Dhoni?


----------



## lywyre (Apr 9, 2011)

IMO, as of today, Anna Hazare deserves Bharat Ratna more than any one.

I honestly hope a day will come when we award on Hazare's name too.


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

lywyre said:


> IMO, as of today, Anna Hazare deserves Bharat Ratna more than any one.
> 
> I honestly hope a day will come when we award on Hazare's name too.


this.


----------



## Krow (Apr 9, 2011)

Anna has brought about some good changes for sure!


----------

